# Boruto Volume 5



## Kai D Oars (Apr 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 2


----------



## Xel (Apr 25, 2018)

Erm, so... Did I miss anything? Why is he blue?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NOPE555 (Apr 25, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> Erm, so... Did I miss anything? Why is he blue?


Because he is Papa smurf's son after all

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Djomla (Apr 25, 2018)

Is it just me or the art is becoming.. Less shittier?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Galaxy366 (Apr 25, 2018)

Man that cover actually looks dope as hell.


----------



## Derael (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm tired of white covers. I didn't like them for naruto and I still don't like them now. It looks empty...
At least katasuke isn't on it. meh


----------



## Kai D Oars (Apr 25, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> Erm, so... Did I miss anything? Why is he blue?



A tribute to Ao (blue), kidding...

Idk, but nothing new in color changing.



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 25, 2018)

Boruto: Gallery of boring covers

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## shippuuden (Apr 25, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> Erm, so... Did I miss anything? Why is he blue?


The cover page says: 青 (AO /Blue) ￼

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Djomla (Apr 25, 2018)

Look at Chrollo in the third cover. Hahahah.


----------



## Xel (Apr 25, 2018)

They should have changed the red too then


----------



## King Shark (Apr 25, 2018)

Underwhelming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 25, 2018)

Blue Boruto is cool ! Love this !

It's crazy what a little color change can do !

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 25, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> They should have changed the red too then


On a serious note I do like the color scheme but goddamn Ikemoto, draw something different for once

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xel (Apr 25, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> On a serious note I do like the color scheme but goddamn Ikemoto, draw something different for once



I don't like blue and red together. And I'm not too fond of this shade of blue. But oh well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 25, 2018)

You're officially cancelled ikemoto


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 25, 2018)

The drawing is good and the color is nice to see.


----------



## fuff (Apr 25, 2018)

After seeing kishimoto boruoy this week.reminder of how..ikemoto sucks


----------



## NOPE555 (Apr 25, 2018)

fuff said:


> After seeing kishimoto boruoy this week.reminder of how..ikemoto sucks


Still my favourite cover

Reactions: Funny 5 | Lewd 3 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 25, 2018)

NOPE555 said:


> Still my favourite cover


 Why don't you take a seat over there?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BlackGod (Apr 25, 2018)

I like the colors Blue red/hot pink and green on his belt. I'd like it if they made it an alt color for him in the anime or games. White back ground really do better Ike do better.


----------



## D (Apr 25, 2018)

Looks dope, but it's boruto so uhh, no positivity allowed

*Cough*

THIS SHIT GARBAGE LMAOOO IKEMOTO TRASH LMAO WHO STILL READS THIS SHIT TRASH LOOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 25, 2018)

No ahoge?


----------



## Kai D Oars (Apr 25, 2018)

Arles Celes said:


> No ahoge?



He doesn't have it in the manga.


----------



## BlackGod (Apr 25, 2018)

Kusuo P said:


> He doesn't have it in the manga.


And hopefully never will.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Xel (Apr 25, 2018)

Sinbad said:


> Looks dope, but it's boruto so uhh, no positivity allowed
> 
> *Cough*
> 
> THIS SHIT GARBAGE LMAOOO IKEMOTO TRASH LMAO WHO STILL READS THIS SHIT TRASH LOOL



Erm, quite a lot of people _are_ positive about Boruto, you know.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 25, 2018)

I put all covers together:




And it takes a lot of space just having 3 names there (Kishi, Ikemoto and Kodachi)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vered (Apr 25, 2018)

The art is far better in this one compared to the previous ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 25, 2018)

Damn Boruto, I guess you had to do it to them.

Blue works on him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Apr 25, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> I put all covers together:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look, I don't wanna be unreasonably negative, but those covers are like... all over the place. There's no rhyme or reason to them. I'm pretty shit when it comes to design myself (when it comes to stuff like composition, positioning characters, perspective etc), but unlike Ike I'm no professional. And I'm not even going to criticize the art/technique, just the design choices. I mean, two covers have them just posing, two depict some events and one just has Boruto. Two of them have those frames and the rest don't. The backgrounds are totally different. Agh my brain

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Indra (Apr 25, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> Look, I don't wanna be unreasonably negative, but those covers are like... all over the place. There's no rhyme or reason to them. I'm pretty shit when it comes to design myself (when it comes to stuff like composition, positioning characters, perspective etc), but unlike Ike I'm no professional. And I'm not even going to criticize the art/technique, just the design choices. I mean, two covers have them just posing, two depict some events and one just has Boruto. Two of them have those frames and the rest don't. The backgrounds are totally different. Agh my brain


I noticed that the Novel covers have no formula to them either 

But then again, I don't remember the original covers for the Naruto series being that precise. They were just kinda following their own formula, but I did like them better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Apr 25, 2018)

I predict people arguing about volume sales itt.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## saradax (Apr 25, 2018)

Back when the volume covers were good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 25, 2018)

Platypus said:


> I predict people arguing about volume sales itt.


what im looking forward to is the new novel sales with kishi art vs the manga and novels by ikemoto, thats where the real gold is


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 25, 2018)

What's there to argue? Boruto sales will never reach prime Naruto.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Courier Six (Apr 25, 2018)

Platypus said:


> I predict people arguing about volume sales itt.


Wow do you have some kind of telepathic powers 


Majin Lu said:


> I put all covers together:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Damn they look bad.


----------



## fuff (Apr 25, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> What's there to argue? Boruto sales will never reach prime Naruto.


fun to compare the new novels tho. They will be selling more due to the fact it is kishi art imo

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Kai D Oars (Apr 25, 2018)

Simplicity might be his key start. 
Anyway, perhaps Ikemoto will use the 'character solo' formula (like any other shonen do) for the next volumes? If I had to predict Sarada () and Mitsuki would be next.


----------



## NOPE555 (Apr 25, 2018)

@Indra
Is this how you like Boruto's hair? Looks way better, doesn't it.


fuff said:


> fun to compare the new novels tho. They will be selling more due to the fact it is kishi art imo



Boruto and Last novel sold like 100 -110 k.
Ikemoto vol 4 sold like 250 k.

These 3 new novels are pure filler trash that never happend for the sake of a few dollars.
Yeah Kishi art "Oh my god, look at these 3 random drawings"

You need a boyfriend, fuff. 
But not me... I'm busy and underage.


----------



## fuff (Apr 25, 2018)

NOPE555 said:


> @Indra
> Is this how you like Boruto's hair? Looks way better, doesn't it.
> 
> 
> ...


wow you remember the numbers...looks like u also need a bf....not me though I'm busy and a female.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NOPE555 (Apr 25, 2018)

fuff said:


> looks like u also need a bf....


I'm not gay... so no I don't need a boyfriend.



fuff said:


> a female.


...like I said a boyfriend.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Boruto (Apr 25, 2018)

Best cover so far.


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 25, 2018)

I dunno--Boruto has the baggy pants syndrome--looks like he's about to lose them. I don't care for Ike's attempts at different perspectives in his art--it always looks awkward and odd to me. Not crazy about the colors, either. At least Ike's line work has improved greatly since those early chapters where it looked like he was working with sharpies.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm just here for more bullshit stats tbh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Lewd 2


----------



## saboltgene (Apr 26, 2018)

wait hold up! don't tell they thinking of changing boruto's outfit to blue

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Derael (Apr 26, 2018)

saboltgene said:


> wait hold up! don't tell they thinking of changing boruto's outfit to blue



Do people think before they post?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 26, 2018)

saboltgene said:


> wait hold up! don't tell they thinking of changing boruto's outfit to blue



Do you even manga, bro ?


----------



## saboltgene (Apr 26, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> Do you even manga, bro ?


of course


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 26, 2018)

Blu-ray said:


> I'm just here for more bullshit stats tbh.



I'm with you all the way. 

Where are the stats? WHERE?!

I need to know Boruto's cooking stat and Salad's dish cleaning stat.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 26, 2018)

I need Boruto's Ballet and Gymnastics skills with all the body bending he's been doing 

And Sarada's legs skills

Also Mitsuki's tentacle rape skills

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 26, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> I need Boruto's Ballet and Gymnastics skills with all the body bending he's been doing
> 
> And Sarada's legs skills
> 
> Also Mitsuki's tentacle rape skills



Sasuke's parental neglecting stat is likely unmeasurable.


----------



## Corvida (Apr 26, 2018)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke's parental neglecting stat is likely unmeasurable.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 26, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> I need Boruto's Ballet and Gymnastics skills with all the body bending he's been doing
> 
> And *Sarada's legs skills*
> 
> Also Mitsuki's *tentacle* *rape* skills


Young woman.......careful


----------



## calimike (Apr 27, 2018)

2 new images

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 28, 2018)

「」
「」
「」
...?
gaah


----------



## Vista1337 (Apr 28, 2018)

Looking foward to some sales figures. Hopefully the FW sales are better than V4s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 28, 2018)

It would truly be something if Boruto had declining volume sales 5 volumes in a row

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Zef (Apr 28, 2018)

What even happened last volume?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Platypus (Apr 28, 2018)

Zef said:


> What even happened last volume?


Kara meeting, Ao's return, Team 7 visiting the Research Institute and fighting the puppets before being confronted by Ao.


----------



## Zef (Apr 28, 2018)

I expect better sales this volume because this the only one where stuff actually happened.

The trading card, and rich fat kid arc will be erased from memory.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Platypus (May 3, 2018)

Shoseki ranking for 5/2 (release day)

*1. Food Wars #29
*2. Yotsuba&! #29
*3. Black Clover #16
*4. Boruto #5
*5. We Never Learn #6
*6. Darling in the Franxx #2
*7. Isekai Izakaya "Nobu"
*8. New Prince of Tennis #23
*9. Faster than a Kiss _Future_ 
10. Robot x Laserbeam #5


----------



## pat pat (May 3, 2018)

Still behind black fucking clover


----------



## Derael (May 3, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Shoseki ranking for 5/2 (release day)
> 
> *1. Food Wars #29
> *2. Yotsuba&! #29
> ...


it's doing okay...

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## pat pat (May 3, 2018)

Derael said:


> it's doing okay...


Still behind black fucking clover
I really hate that manga ( BC)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Derael (May 3, 2018)

pat pat said:


> Still behind black fucking clover
> I really hate that manga ( BC)


I didn't read it so I have no opinion on it. I know people who like it though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (May 3, 2018)

pat pat said:


> Still behind black fucking clover


Black Clover sales have been steadily increasing

131749 (17d) - Vol 9, December 2016
140385 (17d)
150383 (20d)
149552 (17d)
165512 (19d)
203018 (21d)
226022 (17d) - Vol 15, March 2018


----------



## pat pat (May 3, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Black Clover sales have been steadily increasing
> 
> 131749 (17d) - Vol 9, December 2016
> 140385 (17d)
> ...


Very interesting 
But still BC is shit 


Derael said:


> I didn't read it so I have no opinion on it. I know people who like it though...


 It’s really just 
Bad and cliché


----------



## Platypus (May 3, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Black Clover sales have been steadily increasing
> 
> 131749 (17d) - Vol 9, December 2016
> 140385 (17d)
> ...



Burrito in comparison:

330546 (18d) - Vol 1, August 2016
266939 (17d)
264155 (20d)
222467 (18d) - Vol 4, November 2017

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## pat pat (May 3, 2018)

Burrito is getting shittier and shittier 
They really needs to pick up like fast


----------



## Boruto (May 3, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Burrito in comparison:
> 
> 330546 (18d) - Vol 1, August 2016
> 266939 (17d)
> ...


Man, it's not surprising, but the sales dropped like a rock going from volume 1 to 2 and kept declining steadily, as we all know. Hope volume 5 reverses the trend, or at least stops the decline. 

This volume stops before the Ao fight, right? I guess volume 6 will be the one to look out for.


----------



## pat pat (May 3, 2018)

Didn’t Volume 4 started 6th ? Or was it volume 3?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Shoseki ranking for 5/2 (release day)
> 
> *1. Food Wars #29
> *2. Yotsuba&! #29
> ...



@Zensuki


----------



## fuff (May 3, 2018)

Hussain said:


> @Zensuki


Why are u tagging zenfail in just that one?
Tag zenfail in this one too....@Zensuki 



Platypus said:


> Burrito in comparison:
> 
> 330546 (18d) - Vol 1, August 2016
> 266939 (17d)
> ...


----------



## pat pat (May 3, 2018)

He tags zen in all of them


----------



## NOPE555 (May 3, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Burrito in comparison:
> 
> 330546 (18d) - Vol 1, August 2016
> 266939 (17d)
> ...



Let's not forget the first volume contains the Mitsuki one-shot and a Neo Team 7 painting both drawn by Kishimoto.
Curious to see the sales next week.
At best the manga sells 200k - 250k.
To be honest I still wonder that Ikemoto is still kicking... can't see him draw more than 16-20 ch from here on.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2018)

fuff said:


> Why are u tagging zenfail in just that one?


the 2nd one is old news.

Perhaps when the 5th volume's sales come out....


----------



## Boruto (May 3, 2018)

NOPE555 said:


> At best the manga sells 200k - 250k.
> To be honest I still wonder that Ikemoto is still kicking... can't see him draw more than 16-20 ch from here on.


Agreed about the sales. Why do you think that about Ikemoto, though?


----------



## Zensuki (May 3, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Shoseki ranking for 5/2 (release day)
> 
> *1. Food Wars #29
> *2. Yotsuba&! #29
> ...



Boruto getting beaten by Black Clover

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SoulFire (May 3, 2018)

pat pat said:


> Still behind black fucking clover
> I really hate that manga ( BC)


Don't exactly hate it--but I definitely don't like it.


----------



## pat pat (May 3, 2018)

SoulFire! said:


> Don't exactly hate it--but I definitely don't like it.


Same team  
I can’t stand this naruto rip off 
Like not at all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vista1337 (May 3, 2018)

Have any numbers been released yet? (Sales instead of rankings)


----------



## Starwind75043 (May 3, 2018)

Vista1337 said:


> Have any numbers been released yet? (Sales instead of rankings)



I don't see anything on Oricon yet.  Or any English website that post it yet


----------



## Kai D Oars (May 9, 2018)

*124500 (5) BORUTO 5

1st week comparison:
183413 (4) BORUTO 1
116905 (3) BORUTO  2
185959 (6) BORUTO 3
136286 (4) BORUTO 4


----------



## Zensuki (May 9, 2018)

@Hussain

Looks like we're heading for another decline 
5 volumes in a row

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## fuff (May 9, 2018)

Kusuo P said:


> *124500 (5) BORUTO 5
> 
> 1st week comparison:
> 183413 (4) BORUTO 1
> ...


Is there any numbers for the shinden novel yet!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (May 9, 2018)

fuff said:


> Is there any numbers for the shinden novel yet!?


Does boruto 5 include kawaki chapter?


----------



## fuff (May 9, 2018)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Does boruto 5 include kawaki chapter?


Nope, that's going to be in the upcoming one..I think


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (May 9, 2018)

fuff said:


> Nope, that's going to be in the upcoming one..I think



I guess if the sales are still down even after kawaki reveal the things are definitely going south


----------



## Indra (May 9, 2018)

Boruto Volume 2 did the worst still. Wonder why 

And why did 3 make a slight comeback

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (May 9, 2018)

I wouldn't be surprised if Kawaki is in the next volume cover with red in everything. Bleach type of.
(Volume 5: Ao = Blue like Boruto's activated seal / Volume 6 (?): Kashin Koji = Flames- Red like Kawaki's activated seal)

I'm pushing it lol


----------



## fuff (May 9, 2018)

Kusuo P said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Kawaki is in the next volume cover with red in everything. Bleach type of.
> (Volume 5: Ao = Blue like Boruto's activated seal / Volume 6 (?): Kashin Koji = Flames- Red like Kawaki's activated seal)
> 
> I'm pushing it lol


where did you get the stats from? i dont see anything on ann


----------



## Kai D Oars (May 9, 2018)

fuff said:


> where did you get the stats from? i dont see anything on ann

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Zensuki (May 9, 2018)

Indra said:


> Boruto Volume 2 did the worst still. Wonder why
> 
> And why did 3 make a slight comeback



You are wrong.

●BORUTO-ボルト- -NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS-

│ 初動 (日)│２週計｜３週計｜４週計｜５週計┃　　累計 (日数)┃発売日.│タイトル
│183413 (4)│293736│330546│352609│372314┃*,522,198 (291)┃2016/08｜BORUTO-ボルト- -NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS- 1
│116905 (3)│229257│266939│290008│305926┃*,460,330 (353)┃2016/12｜BORUTO-ボルト- -NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS- 2
│185959 (6)│240629│264155│280159│290965┃*,375,867 (202)┃2017/05｜BORUTO-ボルト- -NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS- 3
│136286 (4)│200272│222467│******│248514┃*,248,514 (*32)┃2017/11｜BORUTO-ボルト- -NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS- 4
│124500 (5)│------│------│------│------┃*,124,500 (**5)┃2018/05｜BORUTO-ボルト- -NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS- 5

V2 did better than consequent volumes in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## fuff (May 9, 2018)

i really wanna see how the shinden novels did...imagine if it outsold the the volume


----------



## fuff (May 9, 2018)

I wonder if they do plan making kishi's new work take over once it gets popular...and cancelling boruto? as someone mentioned before....

then again what about the


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (May 9, 2018)

fuff said:


> I wonder if they do plan making kishi's new work take over once it gets popular...and cancelling boruto? as someone mentioned before....
> 
> then again what about the


Kishis new work is a sci fi manga and low key boruto


----------



## fuff (May 9, 2018)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Kishis new work is a sci fi manga and low key boruto


and the hollywood movie


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (May 9, 2018)

fuff said:


> and the hollywood movie


I shudder to think how cringy it'll be


----------



## Derael (May 9, 2018)

fuff said:


> I wonder if they do plan making kishi's new work take over once it gets popular...and cancelling boruto? as someone mentioned before....



Isn't Kishi working on a seinen? Won't be in WSJ


----------



## NOPE555 (May 9, 2018)

Didn't I say maximum 200k-250k.
Give it 16ch - 20ch...16 ch are even more realistic now.... timeskip in ca 10 ch
It will end 2019.

Ikemoto not good enough/too weird as artist.
Dragging out a rather short story too much

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Indra (May 9, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> ●BORUTO-ボルト- -NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS-
> 
> ...




I was talking about Kusou's post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 9, 2018)

Indra said:


> I was talking about Kusou's post



Kusou's post is based on that data


----------



## Indra (May 9, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Kusou's post is based on that data


And I was talking about his post - The first set of numbers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (May 9, 2018)

Indra said:


> Boruto Volume 2 did the worst still. Wonder why


Because it was on sale for only 3 days in its first week sales period (see number in brackets). Feels like I've explained this 500 times. 



Zensuki said:


> Kusou's post is based on that data


*Oricon's data

Edit: read that as "their" instead of "that" whoops



fuff said:


> where did you get the stats from? i dont see anything on ann


ANN usually posts them a day later.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Boruto (May 9, 2018)

Will the first week sales go sub-100k at some point? 

If the next volume doesn't change the trend, nothing will.


----------



## fuff (May 9, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Because it was on sale for only 3 days in its first week sales period (see number in brackets). Feels like I've explained this 500 times.
> 
> 
> *Oricon's data
> ...


I need those shinden numbers


----------



## Platypus (May 9, 2018)

fuff said:


> I need those shinden numbers


Keep an eye out on  or ANN. Someone will post them tomorrow.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Guntah (May 9, 2018)

I like the change of clothing. Obviously not as a permanent thing, but as a volume cover, its really cool. The Ao reference with it is also pretty smart.


----------



## Indra (May 9, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Because it was on sale for only 3 days in its first week sales period (see number in brackets). Feels like I've explained this 500 times.
> 
> 
> *Oricon's data
> ...


I keep forgetting

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (May 9, 2018)

let's hope they learned that redrawing the movie was a bad marketing idea.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Boruto (May 9, 2018)

Hussain said:


> let's hope they learned that redrawing the movie was a bad marketing idea.


Ikemoto's art and a lot of Kodachi's choices were bad ideas as well.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 10, 2018)

NOPE555 said:


> Didn't I say maximum 200k-250k.
> Give it 16ch - 20ch...16 ch are even more realistic now.... timeskip in ca 10 ch
> It will end 2019.
> 
> ...



If Boruto keeps declining it might eventually debut below 100k and not do much over 200k in the end. Wonder if WSJ will think if its even worthwhile to continue at that point.

Boruto ain't going to be a long running series

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## pat pat (May 10, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> If Boruto keeps declining it might eventually debut below 100k and not do much over 200k in the end. Wonder if WSJ will think if its even worthwhile to continue at that point.
> 
> Boruto ain't going to be a long running series


Please sir can you enlighten us with some more statistics and graphics 
I need my monthly dose of zenny statistics


----------



## shippuuden (May 10, 2018)

fuff said:


> i really wanna see how the shinden novels did...imagine if it outsold the the volume



April 30 - May 06
Position: #03
Sales: 12,394 copies sold ￼
post from ResetEra

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Boruto (May 10, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> If Boruto keeps declining it might eventually debut below 100k and not do much over 200k in the end. Wonder if WSJ will think if its even worthwhile to continue at that point.
> 
> Boruto ain't going to be a long running series


Worse-than-Bleach tier ending incoming?


----------



## Zensuki (May 10, 2018)

pat pat said:


> Please sir can you enlighten us with some more statistics and graphics
> I need my monthly dose of zenny statistics





Embarrassing

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Trojan (May 10, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Embarrassing


Well according to this, even in Naruto there were several volumes back to back that kept declining...


----------



## Xel (May 10, 2018)

That's so weird. I don't get why they fluctuate like that, tbh. Does it mean there were many people who just skipped certain volumes?  And why is the second to last volume the one with the most sales?


----------



## Majin Lu (May 10, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> That's so weird. I don't get why they fluctuate like that, tbh. Does it mean there were many people who just skipped certain volumes?


Maybe international sales.



> And why is the second to last volume the one with the most sales?


Volume 72, the last one. The one after that is Gaiden.


----------



## Xel (May 10, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> Maybe international sales.
> 
> 
> Volume 72, the last one. The one after that is Gaiden.



What would they depend on then? Does it show that among the many people who read manga online a certain number of them bought certain volumes? What is the point of just owning a few of them? Though honestly if all of Fuu's appearances were in the same volume I would have bought just it but they aren't, plus they don't sell them here anyway

Oh, right, I forgot about Gaiden


----------



## Zensuki (May 10, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Well according to this, even in Naruto there were several volumes back to back that kept declining...





The difference being Boruto has declined 5 times in a row, and is in the region of 200-400k. Naruto's lowest volume is still selling near a million.



Xel'lotath said:


> That's so weird. I don't get why they fluctuate like that, tbh. Does it mean there were many people who just skipped certain volumes?  And why is the second to last volume the one with the most sales?



Many of them were tracked for fewer days, but in general you can expect variation between each volume.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 10, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Naruto's lowest volume is still selling near a million.



I'm curious. Which volume was it?


----------



## Zensuki (May 10, 2018)

sakuraboobs said:


> I'm curious. Which volume was it?



A lot of the volumes have been tracked for a different amount of days so its hard to say.
From that graph its Volume 70. 

Overall Naruto was a very consistent series over 15 years. Every volume is within the range of 1 -1.2 million.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## NOPE555 (May 11, 2018)

fuff said:


> i really wanna see how the shinden novels did...imagine if it outsold the the volume





shippuuden said:


> April 30 - May 06
> Position: #03
> Sales: 12,394 copies sold ￼
> WIXZ


fuff-fail

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (May 11, 2018)

NOPE555 said:


> fuff-fail


Sold out the novels tho, just imagine if it was another one shot


----------



## Platypus (May 11, 2018)

When is the next volume coming out btw?

Edit: October 4.

IkeDachi comments:


----------



## Indra (May 11, 2018)

Platypus said:


> When is the next volume coming out btw?
> 
> Edit: October 4.
> 
> IkeDachi comments:


@Yagami1211


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 12, 2018)

Indra said:


> @Yagami1211



No. shitty quality, can't read kanjis.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Derael (May 12, 2018)

Platypus said:


> When is the next volume coming out btw?
> 
> Edit: October 4.
> 
> IkeDachi comments:


the cat is cute, looks like a scottish.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (May 12, 2018)

123fire said:


> i don't like this cover. in an arc focused on ao and team 7 why is boruto the only one there????? 0/5


And you realize this now

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NOPE555 (May 12, 2018)

123fire said:


> yeah man. why is there one character in a cover? wtf? i hope the next covers aren't like that


I prefer covers without Sarada

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Xel (May 12, 2018)

NOPE555 said:


> I prefer covers without Sarada



Tfw you realize these two covers are kinda the same, actually

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## escorpion360 (May 12, 2018)

Platypus said:


> IkeDachi comments:


I asked Dota2funny about this and he told me that they are talking about cats and languages

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vista1337 (May 14, 2018)

Sad that sales are still declining. Vol 6 has all the hype chapters, so I'm really really hopeful they can grow the FW sales. Bandai released some promising numbers regarding ther Naruto franchise revenue, so I guess that's ok. I'm still of the opinion that Boruto would benefit highly from a Seasonal series (like BNHA), manga is wayy too slow.

With that in mind, these numbers are still a letdown. I'm actually enjoying both the writing from Kodachi and the art from Ikemoto. Say what you want, but Ao and KK looked absolutely fantastic. I have 0 complaints to the manga staff. I guess it being monthly is really holding the series back, I'm a firm believer that if it were weekly, the manga would be SO MUCH more popular than it is today. We'll see, only time will tell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Danbito (May 14, 2018)

Vista1337 said:


> Sad that sales are still declining. Vol 6 has all the hype chapters, so I'm really really hopeful they can grow the FW sales. Bandai released some promising numbers regarding ther Naruto franchise revenue, so I guess that's ok. I'm still of the opinion that Boruto would benefit highly from a Seasonal series (like BNHA), manga is wayy too slow.
> 
> With that in mind, these numbers are still a letdown. I'm actually enjoying both the writing from Kodachi and the art from Ikemoto. Say what you want, but Ao and KK looked absolutely fantastic. I have 0 complaints to the manga staff. I guess it being monthly is really holding the series back, I'm a firm believer that if it were weekly, the manga would be SO MUCH more popular than it is today. We'll see, only time will tell.


The main thing holding it back is the monthly schedule. You can make the anime seasonal but you're effectively shooting down the legs the series has with a constant anime production. The way the manga progresses monthly just isn't cutting it adaptation wise. And until Ikemoto manages to somehow put out the same quality art in under less time and higher ups agree with such, moving it off of monthly isn't a good move either.


----------



## Nox (May 14, 2018)

Thank god. They decided to go with Black. Yellow, Blue and Green is one of the worst color combos. S


----------



## Kai D Oars (May 16, 2018)

*181430 Boruto 5



> @razerxs from MH:
> *Oricon Ranking May 7 - May 13*
> *67820 *232333 Shokugeki no Soma 29
> *59049 *201126 Black Clover 16
> ...


----------



## Majin Lu (May 16, 2018)

123fire said:


> I don’t understand


First week: May 2-6 - 124,500 copies
Second week: May 7-13 - 56,930 copies

Total: 181,430 copies


----------



## NOPE555 (May 16, 2018)

123fire said:


> Is this good?


Manga sales after two weeks:

Vol 1: 293736 (11 days)
Vol 2: 229257 (10 days)
Vol 3: 240629 (13 days)
Vol 4: 200272 (11 days)
Vol 5: 181430 (12 days)

Of course it's good. Boruto is a bestseller.
First volume under 200k after two weeks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 16, 2018)

NOPE555 said:


> Manga sales after two weeks:
> 
> Vol 1: 293736 (11 days)
> Vol 2: 229257 (10 days)
> ...



I don't see how Boruto can continue in a year+ if volumes keep decreasing like this. I wonder where it ranks now in WSJ's lowest selling current mangas.


----------



## NOPE555 (May 16, 2018)

I personally think the manga will end late summer - autumn next year.
Ikemoto might get for the final volume more pages.
10 volumes aka 39 chapters
Volume 6 (20-23) is already done.
The timeskip might happen with vol 9.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Danbito (May 16, 2018)

NOPE555 said:


> I personally think the manga will end late summer - autumn next year.
> Ikemoto might get for the final volume more pages.
> 10 volumes aka 39 chapters
> Volume 6 (20-23) is already done.
> The timeskip might happen with vol 9.


I'd be fine with this if they expand on the story more with the anime having Kodachi more hands on. The anime is the breadwinner for Boruto for numbers and popularity


----------



## Platypus (May 16, 2018)

Another drop of several 10k. 

I'm going to have to alter my Boruto manga lifespan guesstimate.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NOPE555 (May 16, 2018)

Danbito said:


> I'd be fine with this if they expand on the story more with the anime having Kodachi more hands on. The anime is the breadwinner for Boruto for numbers and popularity



They already add their own filler or extend things, even so I think the anime gonna end in 2019.

The only question is when?

I would go with March or June... should they add more orginal arcs then September but that's it.

The Naruto francise is next year 20 years old, so it would be quite fitting to end it completely and produce one last movie written by Kishimoto himself.

The movie might come out summer - autumn 2019.
End 2019 - Olympics 2020

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Trojan (May 16, 2018)

Dumbass marketing strategy. 


Since Bolt has the bandages on his hand after the movie ended, why couldn't they made him remove them and show the seal on his hand. And then have chapter 10 as a flashback. This could have saved us 9 months of a wasted time.


----------



## Indra (May 16, 2018)

They just need to stop making it monthly. It kills the hype.

Even if they did the rehash, that would have been 10 weeks at best.

Not almost a whole year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (May 16, 2018)

Indra said:


> They just need to stop making it monthly. It kills the hype.
> 
> Even if they did the rehash, that would have been 10 weeks at best.
> 
> Not almost a whole year.


It's not just that the story is bland and the art is really bad. It's number of things that is affecting it imo

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Indra (May 16, 2018)

fuff said:


> It's not just that the story is bland and the art is really bad. It's number of things that is affecting it imo


No doubt that the art threw people off the first round.

Right now I couldn't care less for it though. The story is important and it took almost 2 years for us to learn some stuff


----------



## Platypus (May 16, 2018)

It's not just because of the recap. The manga is well into original content and sales are still dropping.


----------



## Indra (May 16, 2018)

Platypus said:


> It's not just because of the recap. The manga is well into original content and sales are still dropping.


Their original content wasn't that exciting for the payout of a new year.

Even now after reading the newest chapter I finally feel that we might get somewhere.

Or .... not

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Platypus (May 16, 2018)

Indra said:


> Their original content wasn't that exciting for the payout of a new year.
> 
> Even now after reading the newest chapter I finally feel that we might get somewhere.
> 
> Or .... not


When I say 'new content' I'm not just referring to the Mujina Bandits arc—but the Ao chapters as well. I'd imagine most people buying the volumes already read the chapters in WSJ. If cats don't like what they read, they're not going to buy the volume version.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (May 16, 2018)

Next volume contains Ao fights, Koji and Kawaki debut. If it drops again...then yikes.

I saw some buzz on social media about the possibility Koji being Jiraiya. It could gain interest...or it could backfire.


----------



## Platypus (May 16, 2018)

Thing is we don't know the actual total sales because we don't know how many digital copies it's selling.


----------



## fuff (May 16, 2018)

Kusuo P said:


> Next volume contains Ao fights, Koji and Kawaki debut. If it drops again...then yikes.
> 
> I saw some buzz on social media about the poossibility Koji being Jiraiya. It could gain interest...or it could backfire.


Kk and jijraya is a bad idea. The iconic death scene would be ruined

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Son Of Man (May 16, 2018)

Indra said:


> They just need to stop making it monthly. It kills the hype.


I only stay hyped for 2 or 3 days after the chapter releases. Monthly wait is brutal. We still know next to nothing about the antagonists or where the story is going. Its frustrating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (May 16, 2018)

SonOfMan said:


> I only stay hyped for 2 or 3 days after the chapter releases. Monthly wait is brutal. We still know next to nothing about the antagonists or where the story is going. Its frustrating.


Same. I find myself not caring about Boruto's manga until it comes out, and then the week of it coming it.

But the release dates are not consistent which makes it even more frustrating.



fuff said:


> Kk and jijraya is a bad idea. The iconic death scene would be ruined


It's definitely a red herring


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 16, 2018)

Indra said:


> They just need to stop making it monthly. It kills the hype.
> 
> Even if they did the rehash, that would have been 10 weeks at best.
> 
> Not almost a whole year.



More like 30 weeks. You have less than half the content Ikemoto draws with a weekly.


----------



## Indra (May 16, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> More like 30 weeks. You have less than half the content Ikemoto draws with a weekly.


still ok


----------



## Derael (May 16, 2018)

Indra said:


> Same. I find myself not caring about Boruto's manga until it comes out, and then the week of it coming it.


Yep, that's an issue for monthly manga. Sometimes I even forget a chapter is supposed to come out even if the series is good. Like for Ajin. I had a blast binge-reading chapters but it didn't feel the same when I had to wait a month for realease. For now I just stoped reading it until more chapters come out.
I can't do that for Boruto because I would probably end up being spoiled, whereas nobody talks about Ajin.

Bi-weekly release could be good too tbh. There's a WSJ+ series currently doing that and it's pretty enjoying...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Danbito (May 16, 2018)

I'm liking Ikemoto's art tbh 

The story I'm really liking in it's concepts the only issue is again, its schedule. That's the main thing killing it. The anime I'm still very optimistic since from what I see it's very popular despite most of it being a prequel with a small percentage being the manga story. 

Making the anime seasonal won't help it. If anything it'll kill the series since a year won't help the manga progress. In my opinion, ditch the manga if need be. Keep the story on the anime since that's what's closest to success, especially now that it's on a better slot.


----------



## King Shark (May 16, 2018)

What would be the signs of the manga getting desperate?
-Sudden weekly/biweekly schedule?
-A new artist(srynotsry ikemoto)?
-Kishi comes back?


----------



## fuff (May 16, 2018)

The Orange Hokage said:


> What would be the signs of the manga getting desperate?
> -Sudden weekly/biweekly schedule?
> -A new artist(srynotsry ikemoto)?
> -Kishi comes back?


kishi did draw the covers for the new novels...then again its because its the 25th ani of sj novel or someshit like that


----------



## Danbito (May 16, 2018)

Drawing covers is different from taking over an entire series. Plus he's gearing up for his new Sci-fi series so I really think he's done


----------



## King Shark (May 16, 2018)

fuff said:


> kishi did draw the covers for the new novels...then again its because its the 25th ani of sj novel or someshit like that


I doubt that's proof of him coming back, but we can dream.


----------



## fuff (May 16, 2018)

The Orange Hokage said:


> I doubt that's proof of him coming back, but we can dream.


ya  doubt it too
most we will see from him is a one shot or one chapter of naruto before the new scifi to get people to tune in or maybe a cameo of naruto characters in there..which would really make sense...unless its dimension traveling or some shit...tho thats a long shot and wouldnt really work


----------



## Danbito (May 16, 2018)

fuff said:


> ya  doubt it too
> most we will see from him is a one shot or one chapter of naruto before the new scifi to get people to tune in or maybe a cameo of naruto characters in there..which would really make sense...unless its dimension traveling or some shit...tho thats a long shot and wouldnt really work


screw it just have Sasuke randomly pop in from a portal set in the 10 year gap from naruto to boruto


----------



## fuff (May 16, 2018)

Danbito said:


> screw it just have Sasuke randomly pop in from a portal set in the 10 year gap from naruto to boruto


maybe ss travels 

but in reality i can see a one chapter thing to get people to tune in before the new  stuff. and it is the 20th ani so who knows if kishi has anything planned or not...


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (May 16, 2018)

Danbito said:


> screw it just have Sasuke randomly pop in from a portal set in the 10 year gap from naruto to boruto


I'd always had thus theory that what if time passed slower in kaguyas dimensions? Like sasuke spends a month there and he comes back and its a year? I wish they'd been more creative with his otutuski mission and expanded on it tbh- they could've added a lot of cool. Shit



But no we get sumires team in catsuits - _-


----------



## NOPE555 (May 16, 2018)

Why the thread turns now into a fanfic?
Kishimoto doesn't come back.
"Only Ikemoto is allowed to draw Boruto" - Kishimoto


----------



## fuff (May 16, 2018)

NOPE555 said:


> Why the thread turns now into a fanfic?
> Kishimoto doesn't come back.
> "Only Ikemoto is allowed to draw Boruto" - Kishimoto


Yes we already know kishi is gay for ikemoto(see batazzoro thread)


----------



## King Shark (May 16, 2018)

fuff said:


> ya  doubt it too
> most we will see from him is a one shot or one chapter of naruto before the new scifi to get people to tune in or maybe a cameo of naruto characters in there..which would really make sense...unless its dimension traveling or some shit...tho thats a long shot and wouldnt really work


Honestly, I'll probably check out his new manga. Maybe, by some chance its better than Naruto. I'm a sucker for sci-fi stories.


----------



## Danbito (May 16, 2018)

The Orange Hokage said:


> Honestly, I'll probably check out his new manga. Maybe, by some chance its better than Naruto. I'm a sucker for sci-fi stories.


wonder how Sci-fi it is. Maybe my wish for a time traveling battle shounen can happen. One day...


----------



## Zensuki (May 16, 2018)

Danbito said:


> I'd be fine with this if they expand on the story more with the anime having Kodachi more hands on. The anime is the breadwinner for Boruto for numbers and popularity



I don't know where Boruto fans get this idea from.

Perhaps you guys see DBS and think Boruto is like that.......DBS did great in TV weekly rankings with its ratings and massively boosted Dragonball sales in all mediums.
The only rating we got from Boruto is an all time low rating for the franchise and there has been a decline in Naruto's franchise strength since Naruto ended. 



Indra said:


> They just need to stop making it monthly. It kills the hype.
> 
> Even if they did the rehash, that would have been 10 weeks at best.
> 
> Not almost a whole year.



Monthly is not going to help poor story pacing, planning and a lack of excitement. 
Attack on Titan is still incredibly popular despite being monthly as well. Its not the deciding factor in success. 



The Orange Hokage said:


> Kishi comes back?



Kishi is not going to come back to work on Ikemoto/Kodachi's crap. If he ever was to come back, he would continue working on Naruto.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Danbito (May 16, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> I don't know where Boruto fans get this idea from.
> 
> Perhaps you guys see DBS and think Boruto is like that.......DBS did great in TV weekly rankings with its ratings and massively boosted Dragonball sales in all mediums.
> The only rating we got from Boruto is an all time low rating for the franchise and there has been a decline in Naruto's franchise strength since Naruto ended.
> ...


Didn't a report come out saying Naruto franchise's numbers increased a lot?


----------



## Platypus (May 16, 2018)

Danbito said:


> Didn't a report come out saying Naruto franchise's numbers increased a lot?


Wasn't that for Bandai Namco?


----------



## Indra (May 16, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Monthly is not going to help poor story pacing, planning and a lack of excitement.
> Attack on Titan is still incredibly popular despite being monthly as well. Its not the deciding factor in success.


I find Attack on Titan boring.

But regardless of that, they have more pages of content.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## King Shark (May 16, 2018)

Danbito said:


> wonder how Sci-fi it is. Maybe my wish for a time traveling battle shounen can happen. One day...


Tbh idk what to expect, but surprise me Kishi! 


Zensuki said:


> I don't know where Boruto fans get this idea from.
> 
> Perhaps you guys see DBS and think Boruto is like that.......DBS did great in TV weekly rankings with its ratings and massively boosted Dragonball sales in all mediums.
> The only rating we got from Boruto is an all time low rating for the franchise and there has been a decline in Naruto's franchise strength since Naruto ended.
> ...


Yea, that was more of a wish than a legit option.


----------



## Indra (May 16, 2018)

The pacing problem is due to the schedule of the series. Not even a completely monthly manga.


----------



## Platypus (May 16, 2018)

Indra said:


> This was stated by the authors already.


That's not what that comment says though…


----------



## Indra (May 16, 2018)

Platypus said:


> That's not what that comment says though…


I edited my comment after I read it.

But more or less the problem is the same.


----------



## Platypus (May 16, 2018)

Indra said:


> Not even a completely monthly manga.


I'm not sure what you're trying to argue here.

Boruto chapters have more pages than a lot of other monthly manga. 40+ pages is on the high end from what I can tell.


----------



## Vista1337 (May 16, 2018)

I don't think pacing is even the issue, it's not like I'm (or anyone else is) bored when reading the manga, or if you feel they've been in an arc for too long. I don't know about you guys, but the current manga arc/story is super interesting... It's just that we need MORE pages, 42-44 pages isn't even monthly manga. Ikemoto's drawing speed is the single biggest factor holding back the franchise.

Waiting a whole month for 42 pages just murders the hype. If the story was bad then sure I'd understand some of the backlash, but IMO it's been pretty fucking good for the past 10 chapters, I'm not fanboying, I'm just being honest. Ikemoto simply has to draw faster

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Danbito (May 16, 2018)

The powers that be decided this. Which ended up being really beneficial to Ikemoto by coincidence


Vista1337 said:


> I don't think pacing is even the issue, it's not like I'm (or anyone else) is bored when reading the manga, or if you feel they've been in an arc for too long. I don't know about you guys, but the current manga arc/story is super interesting... It's just that we need MORE pages, 42-44 pages isn't even monthly manga. Ikemoto's drawing speed is the single biggest factor holding back the franchise.
> 
> Waiting a whole month for 42 pages just murders the hype. If the story was bad then sure I'd understand some of the backlash, but IMO it's been pretty fucking good for the past 10 chapters, I'm not fanboying, I'm just being honest. Ikemoto simply has to draw faster


agreed been really enjoying the story ever since the retelling stopped


----------



## Indra (May 16, 2018)

Platypus said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to argue here.
> 
> Boruto chapters have more pages than a lot of other monthly manga. 40+ pages is on the high end from what I can tell.


He says in the post that's 40+ pages isn't the criteria for the Monthly series. It's usually about 70, or so.


----------



## Platypus (May 16, 2018)

Indra said:


> He says in the post that's 40+ pages isn't the criteria for the Monthly series. It's usually about 70, or so.


He doesn't.


----------



## Indra (May 16, 2018)

Platypus said:


> He doesn't.


----------



## Platypus (May 16, 2018)

Where does he say that 76 pages per chapter is a criterion for monthly serialisations?


----------



## Zensuki (May 16, 2018)

Indra said:


> I find Attack on Titan boring.
> 
> But regardless of that, they have more pages of content.



6+ extra pages isn't why Attack on Titan is maintaining its popularity while Boruto declines.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 16, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Kishi is not going to come back to work on Ikemoto/Kodachi's crap. If he ever was to come back, he would continue working on Naruto.



Kishimoto said multiple times he has no intention to go back to writing Naruto himself and even refused working on a sequel when Jump asked.
Naruto as he wanted to write it is over and he told the story he wanted.

Except checking Boruto each month and the TV series sometimes, he's done with Naruto.

Let it go. Boruto is as good as you'll get.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Indra (May 16, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Where does he say that 76 pages per chapter is a criterion for monthly serialisations?


He mentioned that 76 pages would usually be criteria for the series. Dunno if he's right though.



Zensuki said:


> 6+ extra pages isn't why Attack on Titan is maintaining its popularity while Boruto declines.


 If Ikemoto could produce more pages, he could do more.

Not sure if that would increase its popularity, but the pacing is crap.


----------



## Platypus (May 16, 2018)

Indra said:


> He mentioned that 76 pages would usually be criteria for the series.



It's not a criterion for monthly series as evidenced by the lack of 76 p.p.m. series.
Ikemoto's comment was saying that even though as a "monthly" mangaka he has to draw less pages per week compared to a "weekly" mangaka, he still needs all the time he can get. 
Never did he state that "Well, it's the rule for monthly series to have 76 p.p.m. but Boruto only has 45-47."


----------



## Danbito (May 16, 2018)

Platypus said:


> It's not a criterion for monthly series as evidenced by the lack of 76 p.p.m. series.
> Ikemoto's comment was saying that even though as a "monthly" mangaka he has to draw less pages per week compared to a "weekly" mangaka, he still needs all the time he can get.
> Never did he state that "Well, it's the rule for monthly series to have 76 p.p.m. but Boruto only has 45-47."


...isn't your third point just the last two combined? (Sorry, probably came off as a smartass)


----------



## Indra (May 16, 2018)

Platypus said:


> It's not a criterion for monthly series as evidenced by the lack of 76 p.p.m. series.
> Ikemoto's comment was saying that even though as a "monthly" mangaka he has to draw less pages per week compared to a "weekly" mangaka, he still needs all the time he can get.
> Never did he state that "Well, it's the rule for monthly series to have 76 p.p.m. but Boruto only has 45-47."


I wasn't saying that it was the criteria for monthly series in general, but this series. He comments that it should have been around 70 pages or so.

At least more than its usually 45+.


----------



## Platypus (May 16, 2018)

Indra said:


> He comments that it should have been around 70 pages or so.
> 
> At least more than its usually 45+.


 He doesn't say that it was supposed to or should have  76 pages 



Platypus said:


> Ikemoto's comment was saying that even though as a "monthly" mangaka he has to draw less pages per week compared to a "weekly" mangaka, he still needs all the time he can get.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 16, 2018)

Indra said:


> I wasn't saying that it was the criteria for monthly series in general, but this series. He comments that it should have been around 70 pages or so.
> 
> At least more than its usually 45+.


He's saying that if this was weekly, he'd be doing 76 pages total, as each month has 4 chapters on average, each containing 19 pages on average. 19*4=76. He doesn't say that 76 pages per chapter is what the manga should have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## King Shark (May 16, 2018)

45-47 pgs got reduced to 41 pgs. 
Is it safe to assume he still doesn't have assistants?


----------



## Indra (May 16, 2018)

Platypus said:


> He doesn't say that it was supposed to or should have  76 pages


Oh my mistake.

But I guess the problem is still here. He's still releasing content w/o enough pages


----------



## Derael (May 17, 2018)

The Orange Hokage said:


> 45-47 pgs got reduced to 41 pgs.
> Is it safe to assume he still doesn't have assistants?


I'm sure he doesn't.


----------



## Pierro (May 17, 2018)

Danbito said:


> Didn't a report come out saying Naruto franchise's numbers increased a lot?


It was from Bandai.


This data is just for Bandai alone and the sales for the franchise increased from 8.9 to 11.3 billion yen in FY2018.3. The Borutage mobile game and road to Boruto is the main contributor to the increase in sales. We also have the upcoming shinobi striker game which is why they're expecting 13 billion yen overall next year.

In other news TV Tokyo reported a few months ago that Naruto franchise was successful yet again in iterms of overseas licensing. The Boruto anime is safe. I don't get all this doom and gloom.


----------



## Pierro (May 17, 2018)

Boruto is part of the Naruto franchise like Dragonball Super whether you like it or not. You're not going to find a separate list just for Boruto. Get real.


Zensuki said:


> Boruto is not Naruto, and both Brotuo manga and anime have been getting low sales/rankings.


I don't care about the manga but Boruto anime ranked 3rd in  in 2017 doing even better than the likes of Attack on Titan and MHA. Hulujapan has more paid subscribers than Crunchyroll. It's also one of the most popular title in Crunchyroll.

Streaming wise, Boruto's also doing extremely well in official Chinese streaming sites like  and  where it has been played for a combined 1.2 billion times so far. Chinese streaming sites have been one of the biggest contributors to the growth in the anime industry so you can look it up yourself to see how profitable they are. As long as, Boruto does well in the West and China it'll keep airing until it has a proper conclusion.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Zensuki (May 17, 2018)

Pierro said:


> Boruto is part of the Naruto franchise like Dragonball Super whether you like it or not. You're not going to find a separate list just for Boruto. Get real.
> 
> I don't care about the manga but Boruto anime ranked 3rd in  in 2017 doing even better than the likes of Attack on Titan and MHA. Hulujapan has more paid subscribers than Crunchyroll. It's also one of the most popular title in Crunchyroll.
> 
> Streaming wise, Boruto's also doing extremely well in official Chinese streaming sites like  and  where it has been played for a combined 1.2 billion times so far. Chinese streaming sites have been one of the biggest contributors to the growth in the anime industry so you can look it up yourself to see how profitable they are. As long as, Boruto does well in the West and China it'll keep airing until it has a proper conclusion.



Yeah because if it was separate, Boruto wouldn't even make it on the chart. The point was more that videogames will continue regardless of if Boruto is airing or cancelled. 

We're here talking about TV rankings and sales....you know because the anime airs on TV and the manga is released in physical volumes (and now digital but we can't track that). 

Streaming sites.....you might as well bring in Youtube views next


----------



## Pierro (May 17, 2018)

The oversees market alone is worth 7 billion dollars. You might as well be an old senile dinosaur if you think the anime industry relies only on TV ratings and whatever sales you're clinging onto.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pierro (May 17, 2018)

Dude doesn't understand that each of those official streaming sites available in different countries have to pay a huge sum of money to get the rights. Boruto having a huge viewership worldwide means they'll just keep renewing the rights.


----------



## Indra (May 17, 2018)

Did I just see someone say, Boruto is not apart of the Naruto franchise


----------



## Zensuki (May 17, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> And Boruto gives videogame makers more material to craft storylines.



Boruto accounts for <10% of the content in these games 

<5% if you were excluding Boruto the movie 



Pierro said:


> Dude doesn't understand that each of those official streaming sites available in different countries have to pay a huge sum of money to get the rights. Boruto having a huge viewership worldwide means they'll just keep renewing the rights.



You showed what was the equivalent of youtube, at least that what it seemed like. CR and Hulu aren't going to overcome the problem of low TV ratings and manga sales, in fact those services are small compared to TV viewership/manga volume sales.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 17, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Boruto accounts for <10% of the content in these games
> 
> <5% if you were excluding Boruto the movie



Most of these games were out before Boruto, of course Captain Obvious.


----------



## Zensuki (May 17, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> Most of these games were out before Boruto, of course Captain Obvious.



Stop lying to yourself 
Shinobi strikers is coming out later this year. Boruto the series is almost 2 years old


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 17, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Stop lying to yourself
> Shinobi strikers is coming out later this year. Boruto the series is almost 2 years old



Wait, what games are you talking about ?


----------



## Danbito (May 17, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Boruto accounts for <10% of the content in these games
> 
> <5% if you were excluding Boruto the movie
> 
> ...


I think the issue of online streaming numbers vs. actual TV numbers is a whole other issue, to be fair.


----------



## Pierro (May 17, 2018)

>Streaming site is equivalent to youtube



You need to pay to watch in iqiyi and each episode there gets played more than 10 million time. I don't remember having to pay a subscription fee to watch stuff in youtube.

Just recently TV Tokyo released their financial  for the year end March 2018, where they credited Boruto for supporting the Naruto franchise and contributing to their growth in animation business overseas. There's no mention of Yokai watch even though it gets more ratings than Boruto in TV. This should put an end to this silly discussion.


----------



## pat pat (May 18, 2018)

Derael said:


> I'm sure he doesn't.


it's retarded tho 
why won't they give him one? I don't understand this no assistant shit. 
I think it's the same for the DBS manga artist toyotaaro too


----------



## Zensuki (May 18, 2018)

Pierro said:


> >Streaming site is equivalent to youtube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From google translate it says the animation business grew due to Naruto videogames, and Boruto helped with that, presumably the new mobile game. Nothing here says anything about the anime being successful. 

Yokai Watch videogames aren't as popular as Naruto


----------



## Trojan (May 18, 2018)

People still take the time to read Zen's posts? 


If you read 1 post of his, you read all of them.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Coolest Guy! 2


----------



## fuff (May 18, 2018)

Hussain said:


> People still take the time to read Zen's posts?
> 
> 
> If you read 1 post of his, you read all of them.


sounds like love at first sight 

don't cheat on hk now

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 18, 2018)

Hussain is the one who links me to these threads on occasion

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Pierro (May 18, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> From google translate it says the animation business grew due to Naruto videogames, and Boruto helped with that, presumably the new mobile game. Nothing here says anything about the anime being successful.


>Boruto is a failure even though the mobile game based on the anime increased *animation business* overseas

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## pat pat (May 18, 2018)

Zen and sain are lovers!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## fuff (May 18, 2018)

pat pat said:


> Zen and sain are lovers!


i like hk and hussain and zenfail and ml

but i think an affair might be brewing 

[HASHTAG]#fuffinvestigates[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Pierro (May 18, 2018)

Finally found the official  for TV Tokyo's FY2018.3

ライツ アニメ：中国市場で「NARUTO」「BORUTO」好調

"_Animation rights_: _Naruto and Boruto good performance in the Chinese Market_"

売上⾼
① 『NARUTO』
② 『遊戯王』
③ 『BORUTO』
④ 『銀魂』
⑤ 『ポケットモンスター』

*Sales*
① NARUTO
② Yu-Gi-Oh!
③ BORUTO
④ Gintama
⑤ Pokemon

粗利益
① 『NARUTO』
② 『ポケットモンスター』
③ 『遊戯王』
④ 『銀魂』
⑤ 『BORUTO』

*Gross Profit*
① NARUTO
② Pokemon
③ Yu-Gi-Oh!
④ Gintama
⑤ BORUTO

>inb4 Boruto only made it in the list just because of a mobile game

No. This list is for the TV anime otherwise Pokemon would be topping the chart and Gintama wouldn't even be in the list. The fact that Yokai Watch failed to chart despite having better ratings and huge merch sales gives us an idea of how successful the Boruto series is.

Reactions: Winner 8 | Informative 2


----------



## Vista1337 (May 18, 2018)

Seems a bit dull to separate Boruto and Naruto, since they are the same franchise. I thought the whole point of continuing the show was so that they could keep up the profits from the Naruto franchise, don't know why they would split them...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Indra (May 19, 2018)

Pierro said:


> Finally found the official  for TV Tokyo's FY2018.3
> 
> ライツ アニメ：中国市場で「NARUTO」「BORUTO」好調
> 
> ...


Interesting


----------



## Zensuki (May 19, 2018)

Pierro said:


> >Boruto is a failure even though the mobile game based on the anime increased *animation business* overseas



The mobile game is called NARUTO X BORUTO VOLTAGE
It has the entirety of the characters in Naruto, Naruto Shippuuden and the end. It only has Sarada, Mitsuki and Boruto from the new gen according to the wiki.

You can try all you want to spin this as a BORUTO game but its nearly entirely based on NARUTO. Its pretty much NARUTO BLAZING with a new gameplay mechanic.
NARUTO BLAZING being the immensely popular NARUTO mobile game.

Its got nothing ( or extremely little ) with the Boruto manga/anime 



Pierro said:


> >inb4 Boruto only made it in the list just because of a mobile game



How you going to actively deny the reasons the very company says yet act like you know more 

　Among others, the growth of the animation business continues. Sales were 19,389 million yen (14.3% increase), a record high, while gross profit fell by 1.5% to 6,033 million yen, still high level. *The domestic center said that "NARUTO" "Yu-Gi-ohu" game sales, overseas as well "NARITO" distribution, games are doing good*. *Including the same series "BORUTO", big names of big names support it. *

The fact that Naruto beat Boruto is still hilarious but expected 



Pierro said:


> Yokai Watch failed to chart



Like I said, YW doesn't have nearly as popular mobile games 



123fire said:


> Sales don't matter specially in 2018. the sales don't show that boruto manga is getting worse. IMO sales are nothing



Is this final play for Boruto fans......sales don't matter

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 19, 2018)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Pierro (May 19, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> How you going to actively deny the reasons the very company says yet act like you know more.


Those reasons are written by Tadashi Sudo, a journalist who writes articles for animationbusiness which is basically a short summary. He doesn't even mention Gintama or Pokemon. The reasons TV Tokyo themselves wrote in their official Fiscal Year report is this

ライツ アニメ：中国市場で「NARUTO」「BORUTO」好調



Read their report (with Google translate if you can't read) before you write something dumb.



Zensuki said:


> Like I said, YW doesn't have nearly as popular mobile games


Are you intentionally trying to waste my time by ignoring what I just said?


Aikatsu, another popular TV Tokyo property, that has better TV ratings and huge merch sales made billions of yen just for Bandai alone.



And yet it's nowhere in the top 5 most profitable TV Tokyo title. What's your excuse now?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Zensuki (May 21, 2018)

Pierro said:


> Aikatsu, another popular TV Tokyo property, that has better TV ratings and huge merch sales made billions of yen just for Bandai alone.







Pierro said:


> And yet it's nowhere in the top 5 most profitable TV Tokyo title. What's your excuse now?





Did you just compare two different pubs and ask why they have different revenues 
Who even cares about Akiatsu, we're talking about Naruto/Boruto.

BN makes the games for Naruto/Boruto. TV Tokyo clearly gets licensing money from Naruto/Boruto. Most of that licensing money is from games. 



Pierro said:


> which is basically a short summary.



So its still correct then 

Boruto has steadily declining manga sales and all time low tv ratings, so its consequential one would think either would not last long.
Showing how Naruto games are successful, when they are nearly entirely independent to the Boruto series, doesn't contradict the prior sentence.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Pierro (May 21, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Did you just compare two different pubs and ask why they have different revenues
> Who even cares about Akiatsu, we're talking about Naruto/Boruto.


No, that's not why I compared them nor did I ask why they have different revenues. I gave you an example by using Aikatsu, which despite being a big TV Tokyo property like Boruto and Naruto didn't make it in their fiscal year report, in order to illustrate the point that Boruto series itself is a successful IP.


> BN makes the games for Naruto/Boruto. TV Tokyo clearly gets licensing money from Naruto/Boruto. Most of that licensing money is from games.




I like how you say that with so much confidence even though TV Tokyo's report they posted themselves makes no mention of the mobile games.

ライツ アニメ：中国市場で「NARUTO」「BORUTO」好調

"_Animation rights_: _Naruto and Boruto good performance in the Chinese Market_"

Gintama wouldn't even be in top 5 if we included the games. Snack World and Osomatsu-san would be there in the list.



> So its still correct then
> 
> Boruto has steadily declining manga sales and all time low tv ratings, so its consequential one would think either would not last long.


 

>5th most profitable TV Tokyo property 
>made more profit than Yokai watch, Aikatsu and Snack World

Your argument pretty much falls apart when we know Boruto series made more profit for TV Tokyo than the other titles with better TV ratings. Just shows TV ratings aren't the end of the story.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Vista1337 (May 21, 2018)

Yup, at the end of the day it just boils down to how much money the series is making.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (May 21, 2018)

Boruto being too Popular will always  be a bad sign because when it gets  profitable to the point it becomes a successful series, then  eventually from business standpoint, they will pandering to the fans filled with empty Hype and fanservices nonsense which result ruining the franchise.

Often times you hear report that Boruto popularity and rating is going downhill spiral.  On one hand, It's a good sign to  pushes the author in a  step in the right direction which motivates them  to put more effort into the stories. This leads to prompt an up rises in good sales.  On the other hand,  if boruto continues to remains in the pitfall then eventually  it'll reach an short end of  the stick from the risk of getting cancellation.

Whether there're  Top 10, Top 30 or Top 100 rating for tv series or manga sales, I want Boruto to be kept out of the loop but somewhere close in that range.  I believe that is the most sufficient way to maintain  a balance between popularity and consistent writing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Indra (May 22, 2018)

@Hussain Looks like you might have to start tagging @Pierro

I think Zensuki has finally been dethroned 

I'll wait for @Zensuki 's comeback, because we all love an underdog.

BELIEVE IT!

Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Trojan (May 22, 2018)

I don't get why people focus too much on the rating of random people! 

What's important is how YOU feel about it. Am I going to like a series/movie/manga because a lot of people like it? Not necessarily. 
The work might have rewards and good reviews...etc but *I *find it boring, how is how the others feel about it is going to effect how I feel about it? 


It's been 2-3 years with @Zensuki , for example, bitching about the series and how much it sucks. I highly doubt
that his opinion changed the mind of those who do like the series. Those who agree with him are the same people
who already hated the series from the start anyway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 5 | Optimistic 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Danbito (May 22, 2018)

Hussain said:


> I don't get why people focus too much on the rating of random people!
> 
> What's important is how YOU feel about it. Am I going to like a series/movie/manga because a lot of people like it? Not necessarily.
> The work might have rewards and good reviews...etc but *I *find it boring, how is how the others feel about it is going to effect how I feel about it?
> ...


How dare you be rational.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platypus (May 22, 2018)

Hussain said:


> I don't get why people focus too much on the rating of random people!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Arles Celes (May 22, 2018)

Hussain said:


> I don't get why people focus too much on the rating of random people!
> 
> What's important is how YOU feel about it. Am I going to like a series/movie/manga because a lot of people like it? Not necessarily.
> The work might have rewards and good reviews...etc but *I *find it boring, how is how the others feel about it is going to effect how I feel about it?
> ...



Pretty much. 

If I hear that something like a movie/game/song is mind numbingly popular it MIGHT encourage me to see what it is about that makes so many people excited about it but it won't make me love/like it if somehow it just does not "connect" with me.

The only con about liking something that is not popular is less folks to chat about it with. But then again one might prefer a small group of people who share interests with whom you quickly recognize and get to know better than countless ones to whom you just say "hi" once in a while.

Also as for me I do not tend to love or hate characters just because a character got tons of either group. If I like him/her then unless his/her actions in the story make me like him/her more(or the opposite) then neither blind hate nor fanboyism from others do affect me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (May 22, 2018)

Hussain said:


> I don't get why people focus too much on the rating of random people!
> 
> What's important is how YOU feel about it. Am I going to like a series/movie/manga because a lot of people like it? Not necessarily.
> The work might have rewards and good reviews...etc but *I *find it boring, how is how the others feel about it is going to effect how I feel about it?
> ...


  
that got to be one of the most brutal shit here, no one changed his opinion on the series. everyone is on the same shot they were on when the series started. 
however shut up because we want our graphics and numbers

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rai (May 22, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NOPE555 (May 22, 2018)

Hussain said:


> I don't get why people focus too much on the rating of random people!


All these random people who stopped buying this manga

Two weeks:
Vol 1: 293736 (11 days) - one shot by Kishimoto /  ch 1-3 by Ikemoto
Vol 2: 229257 (10 days) - ch 4-7 by Ikemoto
Vol 3: 240629 (13 days) - ch 8-11 by Ikemoto
Vol 4: 200272 (11 days) - ch 12-15 by Ikemoto
Vol 5: 181430 (12 days) - ch 16-19 by Ikemoto

All these random people who don't watch the anime 

ep 52 - 0.7 - filler
ep 53 - 0.6 - first ep of Momoshiki arc

All these random people who haven't ordered the new novel 

First week:
Naruto Hiden 1 - 60611 (2015) - Kishimoto
Boruto 1 - 6028 (2017) - Ikemoto
Naruto Shinden 1 - 12394 (2018) - Kishimoto



Pierrot, Kodachi and Ikemoto know what they are doing.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 22, 2018)

NOPE555 said:


> All these random people who stopped buying this manga
> 
> Two weeks:
> Vol 1: 293736 (11 days) - one shot by Kishimoto /  ch 1-3 by Ikemoto
> ...



I do all of the above. In fact I have all the Boruto volumes in my language and ordered the light novels in japanese. The manga sales aren't anything to be ashamed of.


----------



## Keishin (May 22, 2018)

Togashi comes back once in a year or two at random notices and rakes in 1,5 mills a volume with certain bookstores deliberately not selling his shit meanwhile with all the promotion and ongoing anime 
Vol 1: 293736 (11 days)
Vol 5: 181430 (12 days)
 It's a countdown towards zero ladies and gentlemen.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Disagree 1 | Coolest Guy! 2


----------



## Zensuki (May 22, 2018)

Pierro said:


> >5th most profitable TV Tokyo property
> >made more profit than Yokai watch, Aikatsu and Snack World
> 
> Your argument pretty much falls apart when we know Boruto series made more profit for TV Tokyo than the other titles with better TV ratings. Just shows TV ratings aren't the end of the story.



Are you actually incompetent at reading my posts? 

The journalist says the profits come primarily from mobile games.......you know that NARUTO X BORUTO game which has 95% of its content rely on NARUTO.
Like I said, its showing how Naruto games are successful, and they are nearly entirely independent to the Boruto series.

*This doesn't go against the Boruto anime/manga being a commercial flop and continuing to be, nor does it overcome that issue. *



Pierro said:


> I like how you say that with so much confidence even though TV Tokyo's report they posted themselves makes no mention of the mobile games.
> 
> ライツ アニメ：中国市場で「NARUTO」「BORUTO」好調
> 
> "_Animation rights_: _Naruto and Boruto good performance in the Chinese Market_"



I say it with confidence because a financial journalist that you linked me to, that you yourself even say that he/she wrote, says that exact statement  

Unless you now want to say that he/she is lying 
Of course TV Tokyo would be getting money from animation rights of the game 



Pierro said:


> I gave you an example by using Aikatsu, which despite being a big TV Tokyo property like Boruto and Naruto didn't make it in their fiscal year report, in order to illustrate the point that Boruto series itself is a successful IP.



A poor example as they have different revenue streams. Like does Akiatsu have two largely successful mobile games? Stop with the desperate comparisons

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Derael (May 22, 2018)

How many of us who still kind of enjoy the series buy the volumes, honestly? I don't buy the chapters either and there's ADN in France so I can legally watch the anime for free.
Tbh I my father stopped buying Naruto volumes past 64 as well... It's too expensive for something we've already read and watched.
I'm a free rider...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 22, 2018)

Indra said:


> I'll wait for @Zensuki 's comeback, because we all love an underdog.



I ain't an underdog 

You guys prayed for nearly 2 years in a row, wishing that volume sales would go back for arbitrary reasons, like Ikemoto's art would get better, more will come after the movie recap, or give the story some time to evolve. The new arbitrary reason is Ao, I'm sure the next one will be Kawaki. 

The same handful, and yes its literally a handful , of Boruto fans couldn't even comprehend why a 70% decline in manga sales was bad when Volume 1 first released. 

You then tried to champion the anime as being popular, till we got ratings that showed it having all time lows for the Naruto franchise. 

I guess the new flavour of the month is Naruto mobile games that have largely nothing to do with Boruto.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## NOPE555 (May 22, 2018)

123fire said:


> the anime is doing fine and pierro showed you. stop reaching



April 2 - April 11

Monday at 17:55
Beyblade Burst ep 1 (OLM) - 1.6
Beyblade Burst ep 2 (OLM) - 1.2

Monday at 18:25
Puzzle and Dragons ep 1 (SP) - 1.1
Puzzle and Dragons ep 2 (SP) - 0.9

Tuesday at 18:25
Black Clover ep 26 (SP) - 1.2
Black Clover ep 27 (SP) - 1.0

Wednesday at 17:55
Boruto ep 52 (SP) - 0.7
Boruto ep 53 (SP) - 0.6

Beyblade Burst > Black Clover > Puzzle and Dragons > Boruto

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Coolest Guy! 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## IrisHeart (May 22, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pierro (May 22, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Are you actually incompetent at reading my posts?


No, but are you? I'm literally copy pasting lines from the official report from TV Tokyo that was released after the article.



> The journalist says the profits come primarily from mobile games.......you know that NARUTO X BORUTO game which has 95% of its content rely on NARUTO.


Nowhere does the journalist say the profits for "Boruto" primarily comes from the mobile game. All he said is that the "Boruto series" supported the main franchise. Besides that, TV Tokyo only gives credit for the anime having a good performance in China.


> I say it with confidence because a financial journalist that you linked me to, that you yourself even say that he/she wrote, says that exact statement


Which is hilarious and embarrassing for you because the journalist says nothing about the profits for Boruto primarily coming from the mobile games

なかでもアニメ事業の成長は続いている。売上げは193億8900万円(14.3％増)と過去最高、粗利益は1.5％減となったが60億3300万円と依然高水準である。国内での中心は『NARUTO』『遊戯王』のゲーム売上げ、また海外でも『NARITO』の配信、ゲームが好調だとしている。同じシリーズの『BORUTO』も含めて、ビッグネームの有力タイトルが支えている。

Go ahead and underline the part where you claim what he said.


> Unless you now want to say that he/she is lying


No, unfortunately you can't read because you're busy desperately trying save your face instead of reading both the article and TV Tokyo's report.


> Of course TV Tokyo would be getting money from animation rights of the game


>Animation rights of the game




> A poor example as they have different revenue streams. Like does Akiatsu have two largely successful mobile games? Stop with the desperate comparisons


How do you reckon Gintama made it in the top 5? Also why did you ignore my Snack World example?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pierro (May 22, 2018)

To those like @Zensuki and @NOPE555 still desperately clinging to TV ratings and manga sales to put the series down and think that's all that matters. Here's an interview with One Piece producer from Toei.

_*MU:*  What happens if the animation is popular but the merchandise is not? 


*SHIMIZU:*  That happens a lot. For example, I was the producer of “Kindaichi Shonen no Jikenbo” (The Case Files of Young Kindaichi). That was on the air for three and a half years, prime time, Mondays at 7 p.m. We lost a lot of money and the merchandise didn’t sell, but the TV ratings were good.


*MU:*  Although it was popular with audiences. did you consider it a failure because the merchandise failed to sell?


*SHIMIZU:*  No, because usually if a program doesn’t work out, the network will pull it off the air in six months or a year. But because that particular program was popular and stayed on the air for three and a half years, the network was grateful to us. But my company was angry, and told me to get back the money we lost on the show. (Laughs) Fortunately, “One Piece” has made a lot of money, much more than we lost on “Kindaichi.”_


Guess what? It's been an year since Boruto started and instead of pulling it off because of the "bad" ratings that you two like to point out all the time, it got moved to Shippuden's timeslot airing next to Pokemon.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Indra (May 22, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> I ain't an underdog
> 
> You guys prayed for nearly 2 years in a row, wishing that volume sales would go back for arbitrary reasons, like Ikemoto's art would get better, more will come after the movie recap, or give the story some time to evolve. The new arbitrary reason is Ao, I'm sure the next one will be Kawaki.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Platypus (May 23, 2018)

```
*Title		 ┃ Release (Days¹) ┃ Week 2. ┃ Week 3. ┃ Week 4. ┃ Week 5. ┃ Last Report (Days¹)*
BORUTO-ボルト- 1	 ┃     183,413 (4) ┃ 293,736 ┃ 330,546 ┃ 352,609 ┃ 372,314 ┃ 568,749 (473)
BORUTO-ボルト- 2	 ┃     116,905 (3) ┃ 229,257 ┃ 266,939 ┃ 290,008 ┃ 305,926 ┃ 460,330 (353)
BORUTO-ボルト- 3	 ┃     185,959 (6) ┃ 240,629 ┃ 264,155 ┃ 280,159 ┃ 290,965 ┃ 375,867 (202)
BORUTO-ボルト- 4	 ┃     136,286 (4) ┃ 200,272 ┃ 222,467 ┃ 237,926 ┃ 248,514 ┃ 248,514 (*32)
BORUTO-ボルト- 5	 ┃     124,500 (5) ┃ 181,430 ┃ 205,794 ┃ ***,*** ┃ ***,*** ┃ 205,794 (*19)
```

¹ Represents the number of days volume has been on sale. Example: '183,413 (4)' means 183,413 copies sold in a span of 4 days.


----------



## Platypus (May 23, 2018)

If this thread has taught me anything it's that numbers matter to people only when they confirm their bias.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NOPE555 (May 25, 2018)

123fire said:


> SP's 3 episode side arc about graduation cover


It's a DVD cover - 18 anime episodes
Price more than 110 dollar.


----------



## DeathTheBeast (May 25, 2018)

NOPE555 said:


> It's a DVD cover - 18 anime episodes
> Price more than 110 dollar.


I believe manga volumes are worth the equivalent of about $4 USD each in Japan, too.


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2018)

DeathTheBeast said:


> I believe manga volumes are worth the equivalent of about $4 USD each in Japan, too.


Yes, they're pretty cheap. Not as cheap as the magazines though.


----------



## Dreamchaser101 (May 26, 2018)

NOPE555 said:


> It's a DVD cover - 18 anime episodes
> Price more than 110 dollar.


I believe I've heard that the Japanese Anime DVDs are overpriced because mostly only hard-core fans that live in Japan buy them. (Doesn't make sense to me, but oh well)


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2018)

Dreamchaser101 said:


> I believe I've heard that the Japanese Anime DVDs are overpriced because mostly only hard-core fans that live in Japan buy them. (Doesn't make sense to me, but oh well)





			
				https://www.animenewsnetwork.com/feature/2012-03-07 said:
			
		

> To a Westerner, the Japanese DVD market seems horribly overpriced. With the average disc running over ¥7,000 (US$92) and only containing 2-4 episodes of a series, the cost of collecting a single show can easily run several hundred dollars -- more than many American fans spend in a single year.
> 
> The prices actually stem from a business practice we used to have in America, too: rental pricing. Basically, back in the dawn of the home video business, the industry was constructed in a way where "niche" releases were only meant to sell a few thousand copies, mostly to video rental shops. Prices were high (typically $89.95 in America), but video shops benefited from having a wide and semi-exclusive selection of movies that normal people would never pay for. At those prices, only a few thousand sales could mean over a million dollars of revenue. Initially, video industry people didn't think there was much of a market in selling to collectors.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (May 26, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Yes, they're pretty cheap. Not as cheap as the magazines though.


They're so cheap 
Wish they were as cheap in America


----------



## Zensuki (May 27, 2018)

Pierro said:


> To those like @Zensuki and @NOPE555 still desperately clinging to TV ratings and manga sales to put the series down and think that's all that matters. Here's an interview with One Piece producer from Toei.
> 
> _*MU:*  What happens if the animation is popular but the merchandise is not?
> 
> ...




Pierro grasping at straws once again 

Boruto merch sells like shit (novels, DVDs, . It has to be specifically tied to Naruto for it to do any good (Naruto x Boruto being 95% Naruto) , which is no surprise as Naruto merch sells well. 



Indra said:


>



You know the only reason Boruto is there is due to a mobile game called NARUTO X BORUTO which is nearly entirely focused on NARUTO

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 5


----------



## Indra (May 28, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> You know the only reason Boruto is there is due to a mobile game called NARUTO X BORUTO which is nearly entirely focused on NARUTO


It says Anime sales

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (May 29, 2018)

Indra said:


>



Ah those sales list looked almost identical to 2015 best selling anime.

I remember Naruto Shippuden made it to the top 1 despite it had 5-8 canon episodes with fillerfest.

Gedo Mazou's lightning

Pokemon, Yugioh, Gintama and Yokai watch was also in the top 5 except this time Yokai Watch was replaced by Boruto in both sales and profit. I guess this is the only thing that has changed since then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (May 29, 2018)

Indra said:


>


Maybe that's why Boruto got a new and better timeslot....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 29, 2018)

Indra said:


> It says Anime sales



It says sales 
Its from the Animation properties TV Tokyo has licensing rights to. 

As the analyst said, the sales (money) are from mobile games.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Pierro (May 29, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> It says sales
> Its from the Animation properties TV Tokyo has licensing rights to.
> 
> As the analyst said, the sales (money) are from mobile games.


Quote for me the portion where the analyst says the sales for Boruto are from the mobile games.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Indra (May 29, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> It says sales
> Its from the Animation properties TV Tokyo has licensing rights to.
> 
> As the analyst said, the sales (money) are from mobile games.


It says TV Tokyo sales for the Anime. I don't know why your bringing up only the Mobile Game...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 30, 2018)

Pierro said:


> Quote for me the portion where the analyst says the sales for Boruto are from the mobile games.



Among others, the growth of the animation business continues. Sales were 19,389 million yen (14.3% increase), a record high, while gross profit fell by 1.5% to 6,033 million yen, still high level. The domestic center said that "NARUTO" "Yu-Gi-ohu" game sales, overseas as well "NARITO" distribution, games are doing good. Including the same series "BORUTO", big names of big names support it.





Indra said:


> It says TV Tokyo sales for the Anime. I don't know why your bringing up only the Mobile Game...



Sales by animation. Its anime licensing money, that in this case is mainly generated from mobile games of which all of them are predominantly around NARUTO.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Pierro (May 30, 2018)

I think your reading comprehension has some issues because nowhere in that text, which is badly translated by Google translate, does he mention that the sales for *Boruto* are mainly for the mobile game. Just copy paste the portion from the japanese text so we could end your sad attempts to save your face by twisting statements.


----------



## Indra (May 30, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Sales by animation. Its anime licensing money, that in this case is mainly generated from mobile games of which all of them are predominantly around NARUTO.


Where is it said that it's mainly generated from mobile games? I mean I wouldn't doubt it, if you had a source or something.


----------



## Courier Six (May 30, 2018)

It's painful watching this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (May 30, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> It's painful watching this


Boruto anime in a nutshell

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 30, 2018)

Indra said:


> Where is it said that it's mainly generated from mobile games? I mean I wouldn't doubt it, if you had a source or something.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Pierro (May 30, 2018)

"なかでもアニメ事業の成長は続いている。売上げは193億8900万円(14.3％増)と過去最高、粗利益は1.5％減となったが60億3300万円と依然高水準である。国内での中心は『NARUTO』『遊戯王』のゲーム売上げ、また海外でも『NARITO』の配信、ゲームが好調だとしている。同じシリーズの『BORUTO』も含めて、ビッグネームの有力タイトルが支えている。"

Where's the part the author of the article says the sales for Boruto are mainly from the mobile game? I don't see it mentioned anywhere in that paragraph.


----------



## Indra (May 30, 2018)

I don't speak  japanese


----------



## Zensuki (May 30, 2018)

Already showed you the sentence via google translate


----------



## JJ Baloney (May 30, 2018)

Is Google translate even accurate? 

Sentence botched context suggests, BORUTO is also doing as well as Naruto and Yugioh games overseas.


That's the thing, the sentence needs some clearing up in context, Google translate sure as hell doesn't provide it.


----------



## Pierro (May 30, 2018)

_"Including the same series "BORUTO", big names of big names support it." - Bastardized tranation via Google Translate.

_

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 30, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Already showed you the sentence via google translate



It says games takes part in Naruto's numbers oversea, and Boruto's doing good as well with influent titles and big names supporting it.

No need for google translate.

It doesn't say Boruto's doing good because of games.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Indra (May 30, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Already showed you the sentence via google translate





Yagami1211 said:


> It says games takes part in Naruto's numbers, not Boruto's.
> 
> No need for google translate.


A big W for Boruto sales.



Rejoice Zen! It's not a complete failure 

Maybe just a 75% fail

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (May 30, 2018)

Indra said:


> A big W for Boruto sales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least the anime will stick around even if the manga tanks. Good enough for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (May 30, 2018)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> At least the anime will stick around even if the manga tanks. Good enough for me.


The Manga will never cancel. Maybe Ikemkto will get fired

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Courier Six (May 30, 2018)

Indra said:


> The Manga will never cancel. Maybe Ikemkto will get fired


I didn't wanna do it but I couldn't resist 

Anyway, so what I'm getting out of this whole conversation is that the anime is doing okay for the time being.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (May 30, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> I didn't wanna do it but I couldn't resist
> 
> Anyway, so what I'm getting out of this whole conversation is that the anime is doing okay for the time being.


Anime is doing well, hence why it got a better timeslot. And I don't know why we are discussing this here...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (May 30, 2018)

Zensuki is getting smashed in his own game....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rai (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Platypus (May 31, 2018)

```
*Title		 ┃ Release (Days¹) ┃ Week 2. ┃ Week 3. ┃ Week 4. ┃ Week 5. ┃ Last Report (Days¹)*
BORUTO-ボルト- 1	 ┃     183,413 (4) ┃ 293,736 ┃ 330,546 ┃ 352,609 ┃ 372,314 ┃ 568,749 (473)
BORUTO-ボルト- 2	 ┃     116,905 (3) ┃ 229,257 ┃ 266,939 ┃ 290,008 ┃ 305,926 ┃ 460,330 (353)
BORUTO-ボルト- 3	 ┃     185,959 (6) ┃ 240,629 ┃ 264,155 ┃ 280,159 ┃ 290,965 ┃ 375,867 (202)
BORUTO-ボルト- 4	 ┃     136,286 (4) ┃ 200,272 ┃ 222,467 ┃ 237,926 ┃ 248,514 ┃ 248,514 (*32)
BORUTO-ボルト- 5	 ┃     124,500 (5) ┃ 181,430 ┃ 205,794 ┃ 218,994 ┃ ***,*** ┃ 218,994 (*26)
```


Boruto didn't rank in the half-yearly* top 50 best-selling manga volumes or top 10 best-selling manga series.

*From November 20, 2017 to May 20, 2018

Sources:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Platypus (May 31, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> Why are you so obsessed with Boruto ?
> And who is the last Boruto fan and how does he knows that ? Kappa
> 
> I sure hope I can buy volume 5 soon.
> ...


I've been posting the sales numbers in volume threads since volume 1

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## pat pat (May 31, 2018)

Platypus said:


> I've been posting the sales numbers in volume threads since volume 1


Doo-bee-doo-bee-doo-bah?


----------



## Zensuki (May 31, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> It says games takes part in Naruto's numbers oversea, and Boruto's doing good as well with influent titles and big names supporting it.





Yagami1211 said:


> It doesn't say Boruto's doing good because of games.



Mobile games lead to Naruto's sales.

"with Influent titles and big names supporting it" -> referring to the game NARUTO X BORUTO, Naruto being the big name supporting it. What else fits this statement?


----------



## Pierro (May 31, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> What else fits this statement?


Oh I don't know. Maybe the anime which was a hit in China and was briefly mentioned in their official pdf report?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 31, 2018)

Pierro said:


> Oh I don't know. Maybe the anime which was a hit in China and was briefly mentioned in their official pdf report?



The analyst would have mentioned the anime series in that case.

Mobile games generally bring in more money. Like the analyst says, its why Naruto and Yugioh are at the top despite having no anime running. NARUTO X BORUTO was recently released so it fits with why Boruto is there as well.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 31, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Mobile games lead to Naruto's sales.
> 
> "with Influent titles and big names supporting it" -> referring to the game NARUTO X BORUTO, Naruto being the big name supporting it. What else fits this statement?



Nope. The big names refers to potential influent companies to create Boruto goodies since it the anime sells well, or so they say. It's why it's the Number 5 TV Tokyo Money Bringer. Big Name is written in Katakana in the text, you can't be mistaken.

I mean, mobile games bringing money to TV Tokyo ? A TV Channel ?
What brings money to a TV Channel ?


----------



## Indra (May 31, 2018)

Zensuki still trying

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Zensuki (May 31, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> The big names refers to potential influent companies to create Boruto goodies



Yes like Bandai making mobile games for it



Yagami1211 said:


> since it the anime sells well,



There is no indication of that:

Boruto ratings have been piss poor, as have the DVD sales.



Yagami1211 said:


> It's why it's the Number 5 TV Tokyo Money Bringer





Yagami1211 said:


> I mean, mobile games bringing money to TV Tokyo ? A TV Channel ?



Do you understand licensing rights? The very paragraph you translated says the biggest two earners for TV Tokyo were due to mobile games


----------



## Indra (May 31, 2018)

Ratings =/= How well the Anime sells

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 31, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Yes like Bandai making mobile games for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For Naruto, yes. For Boruto, no. Naruto X Boruto is one game, how to you divide in two ?


----------



## Zensuki (May 31, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> For Naruto, yes. For Boruto, no. Naruto X Boruto is one game, how to you divide in two ?



NARUTO already has a far more successful game.

They probably placed NARUTO X BORUTO in the Boruto category.


----------



## Indra (May 31, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> NARUTO already has a far more successful game.
> 
> They probably placed NARUTO X BORUTO in the Boruto category.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## pat pat (May 31, 2018)

Indra said:


> Zensuki still trying

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 31, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> NARUTO already has a far more successful game.
> 
> They probably placed NARUTO X BORUTO in the Boruto category.



"Probably" ?
Despites mentioning games for Naruto only.


----------



## Zensuki (May 31, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> "Probably" ?
> Despites mentioning games for Naruto only.



The whole paragraph revolves around games


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 31, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> The whole paragraph revolves around games



No.  The word game is only used once and for Naruto only.


----------



## Pierro (May 31, 2018)

Holy shit he's still going for it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (May 31, 2018)

Zen the manga sales are decreasing you can use that 
But this game thing is shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 31, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> No.  The word game is only used once and for Naruto only.



No, its used for Yugioh as well 



pat pat said:


> Zen the manga sales are decreasing you can use that
> But this game thing is shit



manga, novels, tv ratings and games

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 31, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> No, its used for Yugioh as well
> 
> 
> 
> manga, novels, tv ratings and games



See, you can when you want.
But Yugioh doesn't really interest us.


----------



## Courier Six (May 31, 2018)

I believe in you Zen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zensuki (May 31, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> See, you can when you want.
> But Yugioh doesn't really interest us.



Bruh, you just said game is used once for Naruto only and now you admit it also refers to Yugioh 

@Haruka Katana

Sorry to call you like this, but could you translate this:

"なかでもアニメ事業の成長は続いている。売上げは193億8900万円(14.3％増)と過去最高、粗利益は1.5％減となったが60億3300万円と依然高水準である。国内での中心は『NARUTO』『遊戯王』のゲーム売上げ、また海外でも『NARITO』の配信、ゲームが好調だとしている。同じシリーズの『BORUTO』も含めて、ビッグネームの有力タイトルが支えている。"


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 31, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Bruh, you just said game is used once for Naruto only and now you admit it also refers to Yugioh
> 
> @Haruka Katana
> 
> ...



Was just checking we were reading the same thing.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 1, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Bruh, you just said game is used once for Naruto only and now you admit it also refers to Yugioh
> 
> @Haruka Katana
> 
> ...


Don't know whats going on, but My Japanese is trash level kek, can't help you sorry 

Buuuuut @Benedict Cumberzatch , maybe he can help.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## pat pat (Jun 1, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Don't know whats going on, but My Japanese is trash level kek, can't help you sorry
> 
> Buuuuut @Benedict Cumberzatch , maybe he can help.


You guys managed to scare HK  
You have my respect


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 1, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch

Sorry to call you like this homie, could you translate this

"なかでもアニメ事業の成長は続いている。売上げは193億8900万円(14.3％増)と過去最高、粗利益は1.5％減となったが60億3300万円と依然高水準である。国内での中心は『NARUTO』『遊戯王』のゲーム売上げ、また海外でも『NARITO』の配信、ゲームが好調だとしている。同じシリーズの『BORUTO』も含めて、ビッグネームの有力タイトルが支えている。"


----------



## Trojan (Jun 1, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch
> 
> Sorry to call you like this homie, could you translate this
> 
> "なかでもアニメ事業の成長は続いている。売上げは193億8900万円(14.3％増)と過去最高、粗利益は1.5％減となったが60億3300万円と依然高水準である。国内での中心は『NARUTO』『遊戯王』のゲーム売上げ、また海外でも『NARITO』の配信、ゲームが好調だとしている。同じシリーズの『BORUTO』も含めて、ビッグネームの有力タイトルが支えている。"


"In particular, the animation business continues to grow, with sales reaching 19.389 billion yen (up 14.3%), record highs, while gross profit fell 1.5% to 6,033 million yen, still high level. The domestic center said that game sales of "NARUTO" and "Yu-Gi-Oh", as well as distribution of "NARITO" overseas, games are doing well.The leading names of big names, including the same series "BORUTO", are supported . "


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jun 1, 2018)

Hussain said:


> "In particular, the animation business continues to grow, with sales reaching 19.389 billion yen (up 14.3%), record highs, while gross profit fell 1.5% to 6,033 million yen, still high level. The domestic center said that game sales of "NARUTO" and "Yu-Gi-Oh", as well as distribution of "NARITO" overseas, games are doing well.The leading names of big names, including the same series "BORUTO", are supported . "


Unfortunately, that is the butchered google translated one and context is a mess right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 1, 2018)

Haruka LET IT RIP

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 1, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch
> 
> Sorry to call you like this homie, could you translate this
> 
> "なかでもアニメ事業の成長は続いている。売上げは193億8900万円(14.3％増)と過去最高、粗利益は1.5％減となったが60億3300万円と依然高水準である。国内での中心は『NARUTO』『遊戯王』のゲーム売上げ、また海外でも『NARITO』の配信、ゲームが好調だとしている。同じシリーズの『BORUTO』も含めて、ビッグネームの有力タイトルが支えている。"



Is NARITO a typo of Naruto or what? I'll finish the translation if you tell me that. 

"Above all the anime business has continued to grow. Total sales are 19.3 billion yen (up 14.3%), a record high, whereas gross profit fell by 1.5% to 6.03 billion yen, though this is still high. At home in Japan, total game sales of Naruto and YGO are in good shape, and abroad they continue to do well... "

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is NARITO a typo of Naruto or what? I'll finish the translation if you tell me that.
> 
> "Above all the anime business has continued to grow. Total sales are 19.3 billion yen (up 14.3%), a record high, whereas gross profit fell by 1.5% to 6.03 billion yen, though this is still high. At home in Japan, total game sales of Naruto and YGO are in good shape, and abroad they continue to do well... "



Yes its a typo


----------



## Platypus (Jun 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is NARITO a typo of Naruto or what? I'll finish the translation if you tell me that.
> 
> "Above all the anime business has continued to grow. Total sales are 19.3 billion yen (up 14.3%), a record high, whereas gross profit fell by 1.5% to 6.03 billion yen, though this is still high. At home in Japan, total game sales of Naruto and YGO are in good shape, and abroad they continue to do well... "


It is.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is NARITO a typo of Naruto or what? I'll finish the translation if you tell me that.
> 
> "Above all the anime business has continued to grow. Total sales are 19.3 billion yen (up 14.3%), a record high, whereas gross profit fell by 1.5% to 6.03 billion yen, though this is still high. At home in Japan, total game sales of Naruto and YGO are in good shape, and abroad they continue to do well... "



The last part of the text puzzles me. The one about Boruto.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 1, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> The last part of the text puzzles me. The one about Boruto.



the last sentence is essentially saying boruto is being supported/getting publicity because it's from the same series as naruto, which is a big name. 

i believe.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 1, 2018)

is the game in question NARUTO x BORUTO? because that makes the most sense, as it's basically saying boruto is included in this game, and the name brand recognition of naruto is propelling sales. something like that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Platypus (Jun 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> is the game in question NARUTO x BORUTO? because that makes the most sense, as it's basically saying boruto is included in this game, and the name brand recognition of naruto is propelling sales. something like that.


It's part of the _NARUTO to BORUTO_ "sub-brand" yes

Also see: the official Boruto twitter account →


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> is the game in question NARUTO x BORUTO? because that makes the most sense, as it's basically saying boruto is included in this game, and the name brand recognition of naruto is propelling sales. something like that.



Honestly we can't know for sure.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 1, 2018)

Platypus said:


> It's part of the _NARUTO to BORUTO_ "sub-brand" yes
> 
> Also see: the official Boruto twitter account →



so why did you guys need this translated



Yagami1211 said:


> Honestly we can't know for sure.



right, I don't know where the paragraph was taken from, so I'm lacking context. But I'm 99% it's saying the naruto game's sales are good. boruto, from the same universe, is included in this game, but that the main draw is the big name naruto.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Platypus (Jun 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> so why did you guys need this translated
> 
> 
> 
> right, I don't know where the paragraph was taken from, so I'm lacking context. But I'm 99% it's saying the naruto game's sales are good. boruto, from the same universe, is included in this game, but that the main draw is the big name naruto.


People were arguing about sales and shit like they do in every volume thread. Zensuki argued Boruto's success is for the most part due to the game(s) which are mostly based around original Naruto stuff whereas other people argued the financial report didn't mention anything about games playing a big role, or something. IDK, I lost track of the discussion a while ago.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Platypus (Jun 1, 2018)

Platypus said:


> People where arguing about sales and shit like they do in every volume thread. Zensuki argued Boruto's success is for the most part due to the game(s) which are mostly based around original Naruto stuff whereas other people argued the financial report didn't mention anything about games playing a big role, or something. IDK, I lost track of the discussion a while ago.


The quoted part was from an article—not the actual report itself.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Trojan (Jun 2, 2018)

So, when is the next volume going to be released?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2018)

Hussain said:


> So, when is the next volume going to be released?


October 4th

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> the last sentence is essentially saying boruto is being supported/getting publicity because it's from the same series as naruto, which is a big name.
> 
> i believe.





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> is the game in question NARUTO x BORUTO? because that makes the most sense, as it's basically saying boruto is included in this game, and the name brand recognition of naruto is propelling sales. something like that.



Thank you.

Yes, nicknamed BORUTAGE.

Its essentially a reskin of an even more popular NARUTO game, except with a different fighting mechanic. 90% of characters are from NARUTO, with Boruto, Sarada and Mitsuki being new additions iirc. 

Some Bort fans tried to spin the sales as coming from the anime, even though we know the anime is a flop and TV Tokyo gets more money from games licensing.

Turns out, its closer to what I said: the sales come from a mobile game that is nearly entirely about NARUTO, which isn't surprising as NARUTO is a successful brand 

Can't believe I wasted so much time telling them this

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pierro (Jun 2, 2018)

ck

Lmao my dude. How did you even conclude that from his translation that Boruto's sales come primarily from the mobile game? 

"the last sentence is essentially saying boruto is being supported/getting publicity because it's from the same series as naruto, which is a big name. 

i believe."

This can be applied to everything because Naruto's name is attached to literally everything Boruto related because it's part of the brand's sub name. For example, the anime's official twitter account.



If the mobile game was the main selling point, you'd think TV Tokyo would state it and not write this.

ライツ アニメ：中国市場で「NARUTO」「BORUTO」好調


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 2, 2018)

> TV Tokyo gets notable money in animation segment from mobile games per industry analyst
> Naruto to Boruto, nicknamed Borutage, makes sense to be filed under Boruto. Goes along with what the analyst says: the big draw is from the big name Naruto.

We got a proper translation as well. 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> But I'm 99% it's saying the naruto game's sales are good. boruto, from the same universe, is included in this game, but that the main draw is the big name naruto.



Take your L and move on Pierro


----------



## Z4K (Jun 2, 2018)

Long time lurker but I decided to create an account to clear the confusion here. Zensuki and Pierrot are both correct and wrong regarding some of the things being discussed.

First of all, Zensuki is correct when he says the article mentioned that Boruto is included in the mobile games BUT the thing here is the author is referencing the Bandai Report. Specifically their recent one.


The paragraph translated by benedict cumberzatch even alludes to it when it says Boruto is included in the Naruto games. Bandai's report combined them both.

The reason I can say this for sure is because the author of the same article also wrote another about Bandai's fiscal year.



In Bandai's article, he mentions Gundam, Love Live, Dragon Ball, Pretty Cure, Girl und Panzer etc but leaves out One Piece and Naruto because they're not _mainly_ Bandai's IP and talks about them in his later articles. This is exactly why Pokemon wasn't mentioned in TV Tokyo's article either despite being the most profitable title for the TV station after Naruto. Makes sense right?



Second, what Pierro was correct about is the Boruto anime being profitable for TV Tokyo. Their official report linked by him dedicates a very short line specifically for both Naruto and Boruto's *animation rights *having good performance in China.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 4 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Z4K (Jun 2, 2018)

tl;dr: both the games and anime are making money. The only loser here is Ikemoto's manga and Shueisha.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Vista1337 (Jun 2, 2018)

Z4K said:


> tl;dr: both the games and anime are making money. The only loser here is Ikemoto's manga and Shueisha.


Which I think is unfair, since I believe the manga is far superior to the anime at the moment, but hey it's the japanese that matter and not me, sadly.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 2, 2018)

Z4K said:


> Long time lurker but I decided to create an account to clear the confusion here. Zensuki and Pierrot are both correct and wrong regarding some of the things being discussed.
> 
> First of all, Zensuki is correct when he says the article mentioned that Boruto is included in the mobile games BUT the thing here is the author is referencing the Bandai Report. Specifically their recent one.
> 
> ...



You got your answer @Zensuki , we were both right.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2018)

Some additional half-yearly Oricon data was leaked [x]. Volume 4 (released on Nov 2nd) had sold 314,555 tankobon copies by May 20th. 222,467 in the first 18 days upon release (11/2-11/19) and an additional 92,088 copies from Nov 20th up to and including May 20th. Check the link below: 

https://www.narutoforums.org/posts/56622599

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## MaskettaMan (Jun 2, 2018)

So it's a slow burn, but it's finally starting to pick up speed? That's good. Hopefully the anime will serve as advertisement for the manga once the story reaches that point for adaptation.


----------



## Indra (Jun 2, 2018)

Z4K said:


> tl;dr: both the games and anime are making money. The only loser here is Ikemoto's manga and Shueisha.





Vista1337 said:


> Which I think is unfair, since I believe the manga is far superior to the anime at the moment, but hey it's the japanese that matter and not me, sadly.


Hopefully the introduction of the Kawaki Arc wakes up the people.

I don't really care what anyone says, but the Manga is great. It has indefinite flaws with some writing, no doubt. Not perfect either, obviously.

But it has potential. The anime on the other hand.... a giant disservice through and through. Even if I like it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 2, 2018)

Tbh, why would the manga sell more/make more money if it looks they don't put so much effort on it? Even the color pages, they mean nothing when a volume is released, it is black and white. I heard/read somewhere Ikemoto doesn't even have assistants or something like that (I hope he has). They release 2 volumes per year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jun 3, 2018)

Vista1337 said:


> Which I think is unfair, since I believe the manga is far superior to the anime at the moment, but hey it's the japanese that matter and not me, sadly.


it's also the authors' fault, if the AO arc happened before the shojoji arc ( so in chapter 10) I can guarantee you it would be a different story. because right now even the french fandom ( who didn't gave a shit about the manga after chap 10 ) is getting invested with forums and such. 


Majin Lu said:


> Tbh, why would the manga sell more/make more money if it looks they don't put so much effort on it? Even the color pages, they mean nothing when a volume is released, it is black and white. I heard/read somewhere* Ikemoto doesn't even have assistants *or something like that (I hope he has). *They release 2 volumes per year.*


 I think he doesn't have one just like the dbs's manga author. maybe people that refine the pages but not an actual assistant taking care of a section of the art. 
and last's content is far from being stellar....4 setup chapters with just huge panels full of nothingness


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 3, 2018)

Iketrash stays losing 



Z4K said:


> Long time lurker but I decided to create an account to clear the confusion here. Zensuki and Pierrot are both correct and wrong regarding some of the things being discussed.
> 
> First of all, Zensuki is correct when he says the article mentioned that Boruto is included in the mobile games BUT the thing here is the author is referencing the Bandai Report. Specifically their recent one.
> 
> ...





Z4K said:


> tl;dr: both the games and anime are making money. The only loser here is Ikemoto's manga and Shueisha.



Thanks for clarifying. Does TV Tokyo ever post splits on how much revenue the games/anime bring in?



Platypus said:


> Some additional half-yearly Oricon data was leaked [x]. Volume 4 (released on Nov 2nd) had sold 314,555 tankobon copies by May 20th. 222,467 in the first 18 days upon release (11/2-11/19) and an additional 92,088 copies from Nov 20th up to and including May 20th. Check the link below:
> 
> https://www.narutoforums.org/posts/56622599



60k drop from Volume 3......ouch

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (Jun 15, 2018)

*7655 *237030 (Boruto)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Trojan (Jun 15, 2018)

Kusuo P said:


> *7655 *237030 (Boruto)


What is that supposed to represent? lol


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 15, 2018)

Z4K said:


> Long time lurker but I decided to create an account to clear the confusion here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NOPE555 (Jun 15, 2018)

Hussain said:


> What is that supposed to represent? lol


7655 copies sold in one week
237030 copies sold overall (the 7655 copies included)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Jun 15, 2018)

Where's the sasuke shinden rates at?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 15, 2018)

```
*Title		 ┃ Release (Days¹) ┃ Week 2. ┃ Week 3. ┃ Week 4. ┃ Week 5. ┃ Last Report (Days¹)*
BORUTO-ボルト- 1	 ┃     183,413 (4) ┃ 293,736 ┃ 330,546 ┃ 352,609 ┃ 372,314 ┃ 568,749 (473)
BORUTO-ボルト- 2	 ┃     116,905 (3) ┃ 229,257 ┃ 266,939 ┃ 290,008 ┃ 305,926 ┃ 460,330 (353)
BORUTO-ボルト- 3	 ┃     185,959 (6) ┃ 240,629 ┃ 264,155 ┃ 280,159 ┃ 290,965 ┃ 375,867 (202)
BORUTO-ボルト- 4	 ┃     136,286 (4) ┃ 200,272 ┃ 222,467 ┃ 237,926 ┃ 248,514 ┃ 314,555 (200)
BORUTO-ボルト- 5	 ┃     124,500 (5) ┃ 181,430 ┃ 205,794 ┃ 218,994 ┃ 229,375 ┃ 237,030 (*40)
```

¹ Represents the number of days volume has been on sale. Example: '183,413 (4)' means 183,413 copies sold in a span of 4 days.



fuff said:


> Where's the sasuke shinden rates at?


It didn't rank.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 15, 2018)

Platypus said:


> ```
> *Title         ┃ Release (Days¹) ┃ Week 2. ┃ Week 3. ┃ Week 4. ┃ Week 5. ┃ Last Report (Days¹)*
> BORUTO-ボルト- 1     ┃     183,413 (4) ┃ 293,736 ┃ 330,546 ┃ 352,609 ┃ 372,314 ┃ 568,749 (473)
> BORUTO-ボルト- 2     ┃     116,905 (3) ┃ 229,257 ┃ 266,939 ┃ 290,008 ┃ 305,926 ┃ 460,330 (353)
> ...


It is decreasing even more? 


@Zensuki


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2018)

All they need is to make it weekly again, it's losing money mainly because of that. monthly releases are a bad fit for this type of manga.


----------



## Son Of Man (Jun 15, 2018)

Which chapters are included in vol.5? Kawaki?


----------



## NOPE555 (Jun 15, 2018)

fuff said:


> Where's the sasuke shinden rates at?





Platypus said:


> It didn't rank.


Fuff-fail!


----------



## Platypus (Jun 15, 2018)

"It's not the manga—it's its release schedule! "

Plenty of monthly series have sales that (1) increase over time (2) exceed Boruto's sales.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Son Of Man (Jun 15, 2018)

Whens it getting cancelled?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 15, 2018)

Platypus said:


> "It's not the manga—it's its release schedule! "
> 
> Plenty of monthly series have sales that (1) increase over time (2) exceed Boruto's sales.





Platypus spittin straight fire


----------



## pat pat (Jun 15, 2018)

Platypus said:


> "It's not the manga—it's its release schedule! "
> 
> Plenty of monthly series have sales that (1) increase over time (2) exceed Boruto's sales.


the content of this volume isn't worth buying it, let be serious. it's mostly a bunch of huge panels indefinitely doing setup


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2018)

If the decrease continues, do you think there's a chance the manga will get cancelled?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm actually lowkey enjoying Boruto right now but come on, I'm so tired of reading the same excuses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Son Of Man (Jun 15, 2018)

If the manga gets cancelled then what happens to the anime?


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2018)

where did i see this cover?


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 15, 2018)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It is decreasing even more?
> 
> 
> @Zensuki





That 60k drop from Volume 3 -> 4



SonOfMan said:


> Whens it getting cancelled?



Put your bets in people. I'm guessing it will be done by 2019. Maybe early 2020, have no idea what arc is on right now and if its near to the flashback scene.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 15, 2018)

Platypus said:


> I'm actually lowkey enjoying Boruto right now but come on, I'm so tired of reading the same excuses.


This is what happens when you five a single character too much focus. People lose interest. Pretty sure no sarada fan, or mituski fan or fans of old generation would buy this. Why would they? There's nothing in the story for them.

Wasn't that the main criticism of the war arc? Too much naruto and sasuke wank? Reincarnation and hax? They're doing the exact same shit here.... 


BTW if the sales still fall even next volume after kawaki, it's bound to go lol


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 15, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> That 60k drop from Volume 3 -> 4
> 
> 
> 
> Put your bets in people. I'm guessing it will be done by 2019. Maybe early 2020, have no idea what arc is on right now and if its near to the flashback scene.


Yeah they brought the sasuke " rival"  ripoff complete with a sad story ( albeit a different one) aka kawaki,  and that emo look with the similar looking stance and expressions and the uchiha like symbol on the cover. 

Expect next few arcs to be - boruto and kawaki friendship - kawaki then suddenly gets some flashbacks, shitty reason to destroy konoha - talk no jutsu - a little fighting - rinse and repeat 

People ain't gonna fall for the same old crap


----------



## pat pat (Jun 15, 2018)

Platypus said:


> I'm actually lowkey enjoying Boruto right now but come on, I'm so tired of reading the same excuses.


 it's the manga which is the problem, after the retelling the pacing was horrible for the shojoji arc. the story wasn't even that passionating since it felt......cut out...and I even think they should have made shojoji an outer. or some guy that works ( alongside the mujina) with AO. it would show that even an outer has his own organisation showing how fucking badass they are 
but nope, Kodachi didn't do that.....because muuuh reasons. 
some of these chapters were unacceptable for a monthly release, like I read the manga lately and chapter 12/13 are just....middle fingers.....
oh and since jigen can......rewind time or whatever and that they showed a flashback of kawaki...can they now show us a flashback of Ao and actually tell us about the outers  
but I think since we now have kawaki, we'll learn about them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Jun 15, 2018)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> This is what happens when you five a single character too much focus. People lose interest. Pretty sure no sarada fan, or mituski fan or fans of old generation would buy this. Why would they? There's nothing in the story for them.
> 
> Wasn't that the main criticism of the war arc? Too much naruto and sasuke wank? Reincarnation and hax? They're doing the exact same shit here....
> 
> ...


I doubt that's the manga's problem
chapters 23 and 23 didn't give any focus to the characters you just mentioned but were the most discussed and the most hype. 
people just want a story that actually moves so we can see what's going on 
but I do agree more focus is needed on side characters...even tho if you read the chapters boruto didn't do "that much" either except for his final showdown against Ao where the author CLEARLY and shamelessly used the power of plot to put them aside


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 15, 2018)

Damn that volume decrease just 

It's gonna reach 0 at this rate


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 15, 2018)

pat pat said:


> I doubt that's the manga's problem
> chapters 23 and 23 didn't give any focus to the characters you just mentioned but were the most discussed and the most hype.
> people just want a story that actually moves so we can see what's going on
> but I do agree more focus is needed on side characters...even tho if you read the chapters boruto didn't do "that much" either except for his final showdown against Ao where the author CLEARLY and shamelessly used the power of plot to put them aside


Dude the writers didn't make sarada activate her sharingan at all in the life risking fights vs AO and kaishin koji.


It's basic knowledge that an uchiha activates her sharingan in battle, and especially such dangerous enemies.


Shows the amount of effort they even care to put in sarada

If sarada is so sidelined, just imagine the other characters like shikadai etc


Sarada and mitsuki, old Gen and new gen side character fans have nothing to look forward to like at all in the near future, so expect the sales to drop a large amount, Because they're the major fandom.

Imagine yourself in the fans situation, why would you pay actual real money to buy the volumes?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NOPE555 (Jun 15, 2018)

SonOfMan said:


> If the manga gets cancelled then what happens to the anime?


The manga will end with volume 10.
It's not like the anime is extreme popular either.
2019 is the end for this francise.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 15, 2018)

NOPE555 said:


> The manga will end with volume 10.
> It's not like the anime is extreme popular either.
> 2019 is the end for this francise.


But but 


boRuTo gReaTneSs


----------



## Son Of Man (Jun 15, 2018)

NOPE555 said:


> The manga will end with volume 10.
> It's not like the anime is extreme popular either.
> 2019 is the end for this francise.


What if it doesn't

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2018)

Perhaps there's too little content and too much waste of panels instead of advancing the plot. I still think the main character should have been Sarada, she would have been a better protagonist and in a way that would have made sense coming out of the Naruto manga.  But even as it is, the manga started by wasting too much time and dragging the plot which hurt it more than anything, there is almost no focus on side characters in the manga, that is clear, we see how the anime - in contrast - emphasizes the side characters and their stories. But i still think the main problem is the monthly release, for this specific type of shonen manga, it needs to come out weekly. Perhaps the best way is to give Kishimoto the reigns in an attempt to save it. The anime is popular, it's only the manga that fails to captivate.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 15, 2018)

> ="vered, post: 58703934, member: 112546", there is almost no focus on side characters in the manga,



There is no focus on the other main characters too... How do you expect any story to do well?


----------



## pat pat (Jun 15, 2018)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Dude the writers didn't make sarada activate her sharingan at all in the life risking fights vs AO and kaishin koji.


 she didn't fought koji actually , she just stood aside bolt and held a kunai.......
as for the Ao battle, what has she done that requires sharingan? everything she has done until now she can deal with it without it...
punch Ao and kick him? she can do it without that 
fighting boruto and Mitsuki in the laboratory? not needed 
fighting the mujina gang? she can beat some punks and throw kunais without sharingan 
firing katon? she doesn't need it and since in the Ao battle she didn't take part in the final showdown....
my problem isn't all of this actually, the problem is that she didn't take part in a fight that actually pushed her to her limits to the point of desperation or anything , and that's crap. look boruto, why was the seal activated? because he reached his limits
now look at sarada? she Is as fresh as new. no damage taken and that's a problem! 




> Shows the amount of effort they even care to put in sarada
> 
> If sarada is so sidelined, just imagine the other characters like shikadai etc
> 
> ...


I don't know what story they will tell from now on, but I know one thing it's that continuing the series with the others one not doing shit is suicidal and retarded...sooooo I'll just sit there and look for what's next and see if they can create an arc where everyone would be involved, because as of now............meh 
the thing is we feel like a shit lot of things have happened while the others didn't do anything for a long time......but no, very few things happened since the end of the movie events. it's just the the manga's pacing until now was retardly slow as fuck, when you take one chapter ( so one month) for the boruto/Tanto thing...there is a problem...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 15, 2018)

pat pat said:


> she didn't fought koji actually , she just stood aside bolt and held a kunai.......
> as for the Ao battle, what has she done that requires sharingan? everything she has done until now she can deal with it without it...
> punch Ao and kick him? she can do it without that
> fighting boruto and Mitsuki in the laboratory? not needed
> ...



She didn't even do anything of that much note for her to even use her Sharingan. That's.. Pitiful to say the least.

 I daresay sakura had more role in the original series even though she was useless. Atleast she made a difference  to the plot. Made sasuke angry to use his Cm for the first time and lots more  if I remember 


Proves my point even furthur.




Plus from now on, it's probably the typical cliché shounen rivalry between boruto and kawaki... Same shit in a different package. Nothing to see


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 15, 2018)

NOPE555 said:


> The manga will end with volume 10.
> It's not like the anime is extreme popular either.
> 2019 is the end for this francise.



Narutoforum staff promised me that we all get free drinks when this happens

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vista1337 (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes, the steep decline in sales is very dissapointing. All the more interesting recent stuff will be in Vol6, so if that doesn't increase the sales, nothing really will IMO. Though I'm very curious what would happen if manga sales go even lower but the anime stays popular (it's been doing fantastic in the ratings recently) and TVTokyo and Bandai keep making nice profits off it. Does the series go anime-only?


----------



## pat pat (Jun 15, 2018)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> She didn't even do anything of that much note for her to even use her Sharingan. That's.. Pitiful to say the least.
> 
> * I daresay sakura had more role in the original series* even though she was useless. Atleast she made a difference  to the plot. Made sasuke angry to use his Cm for the first time and lots more  if I remember
> 
> ...


can we keep this discussion interesting as it has been since the beginning and keep the serious aspect of our convo? please? because being used as a literal plot object to trigger the badass hero to go nuts isn't something I would hope for sarada as a character. 
so as I said, as of now her activating her sharingan to do what she has done would actually seem weird. does she need a sharingan to fire katon or beat a bunch of mujina's ass? no 
does she need to be put in more fights that would actually push her to her absolute limits and hence justify her use and or evolution of the sharingan? yes. 
as for what's to come in the series, I can't tell. no one would have guessed two months ago what is happening now would happen. and kawaki doesn't give me the vibe of the "sooo cool rival that everyone love and value over the MC" since the MC is already doing that. just like I preferred to keep my guesses and not spout everywhere that it is 100% sure we'll get the amnesia cliché scenario, I'll do the same here. and wait to see

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 15, 2018)

Vista1337 said:


> Yes, the steep decline in sales is very dissapointing. All the more interesting recent stuff will be in Vol6, so if that doesn't increase the sales, nothing really will IMO. Though I'm very curious what would happen if manga sales go even lower but the anime stays popular (it's been doing fantastic in the ratings recently) and TVTokyo and Bandai keep making nice profits off it. Does the series go anime-only?


????
I thought Boruto had abysmal tv ratings

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 15, 2018)

pat pat said:


> can we keep this discussion interesting as it has been since the beginning and keep the serious aspect of our convo? please? because being used as a literal plot object to trigger the badass hero to go nuts isn't something I would hope for sarada as a character.


Yes, I agree. Sarada should have in no any role even near sakuras. That was horrible.  But she's not doing anything at all.... But she's being set up like that.. She always loses or gets beat then macho boruto comes to save the day.. It's been a regular theme since shinki, and then him making two clones to protect her during momshikis attack... That is what I find shit about this series. Not to mention that scene between her and sumire ( vomits)



pat pat said:


> so as I said, as of now her activating her sharingan to do what she has done would actually seem weird. does she need a sharingan to fire katon or beat a bunch of mujina's ass? no



Fair enough, I get what your saying, that's what I thought too, her underwhelming performance in the manga is because she's not using her sharingan. But why won't they put her in situations that allow her to use it? Is it because she'll outshine boruto? All she does is run senselessly behind the main enemy with a kunai.. And then get Hentai tentacled by mitsuki in that awful art

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 15, 2018)

Vista1337 said:


> but the anime stays popular (it's been doing fantastic in the ratings recently)





Most recent rating we got was 1.2. An all time low for the Naruto franchise.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Vista1337 (Jun 15, 2018)

tkROUT said:


> 5/14~5/20
> Pokemon S & M - 3.9
> Boruto - 2.2

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## slicey (Jun 15, 2018)

It's pretty sad when people are filled with glee (like, literally overjoyed) at the thought of the manga being cancelled.

If that's where you get your kicks then you need a hobby or something. Or join Haters Anonymous.

"Hello, my name is ****, and i hate a comic book franchise so much that it infuriates me when it does well. I get some sort of weird validation for my hurt feelings whenever the sales fall, or the views go down. I don't know why a comic book franchise hurts me so much but it does. I'm invested in it but want it to fail at the same time. It should be done in the way i say because i know best. Everyone should think like i do. Now please excuse me while i go read the latest chapter/watch the latest episode and shit all over the series that i love to hate."

Just

Reactions: Winner 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 15, 2018)

Honestly I'm not sure I want the series cancelled as it does have Potential. I just hope the low rating are a wake up call to them that things need to change.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## slicey (Jun 15, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> Honestly I'm not sure I want the series cancelled as it does have Potential. I just hope the low rating are a wake up call to them that things need to change.



I totally agree, the wait is too long between chapters, and i really hope they change something soon or the series will fade away. Which would be such a shame imo.

But to be gleeful about the manga being cancelled is just... weird to say the least. There are people who will be at best disappointed, and at worst devastated if the series is cancelled. But some are just too vicious (towards a freaking comic book franchise) and selfish to care about those people. They just want to see the world burn.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 15, 2018)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Yes, I agree. Sarada should have in no any role even near sakuras. That was horrible.  But she's not doing anything at all.... But she's being set up like that.. She always loses or gets beat then macho boruto comes to save the day.. It's been a regular theme since shinki, and then him making two clones to protect her during momshikis attack... That is what I find shit about this series. Not to mention that scene between her and sumire ( vomits)
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, I get what your saying, that's what I thought too, her underwhelming performance in the manga is because she's not using her sharingan. But why won't they put her in situations that allow her to use it? Is it because she'll outshine boruto? All she does is run senselessly behind the main enemy with a kunai.. And then get Hentai tentacled by mitsuki in that awful art


 I think everyone of us is frustrated with the whole Mitsuki cockblockig shit...it’s like he prevent her to be put in any dangerous situation and it’s annoying 
And that’s also prove the author is conscient of the problems we are talking about ( that she is not put into dangerous situation) and try to make it look not too bad or justifies it. Which seems even weirder to me......so he is doing it on purpose 
And it’s not like he is fodderizing her ( and Mitsuki too) by making them job,nope he just put them aside. I don’t understand why.....
I mean it’s better than getting konohamarued but it’s still weird and kinda lame..


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 15, 2018)

pat pat said:


> I think everyone of us is frustrated with the whole Mitsuki cockblockig shit...it’s like he prevent her to be put in any dangerous situation and it’s annoying
> And that’s also prove the author is conscient of the problems we are talking about ( that she is not put into dangerous situation) and try to make it look not too bad or justifies it. Which seems even weirder to me......so he is doing it on purpose
> And it’s not like he is fodderizing her ( and Mitsuki too) by making them job,nope he just put them aside. I don’t understand why.....
> I mean it’s better than getting konohamarued but it’s still weird and kinda lame..


He doesn't know what to do with them. Hallmark of a good writer is to give all the characters proper role in the series.


Any wannabe writer can make his MC the special one, give him all the powerups , have everyone wank him, give him a rival and so on. That's generic and basic. And that's  what kishimoto was criticised most for towards the end.


----------



## NOPE555 (Jun 15, 2018)

@Vista1337
The ratings aren't good. Snack World did better.
The higher the Pokemon rating is the higher...

Pokemon 2.5
Snack World 1.9

Pokemon 2.4
Boruto 1.2

Pokemon 3.8
Boruto - 2.0

Pokemon 3.9
Boruto 2.2

Pokemon 4.0
Snack World 3.4

Pokemon 3.0
Snack World 2.3

Pokemon 3.8
Snack World 2.9

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Boruto (Jun 15, 2018)

I don't see the sales increasing by a significant amount anytime soon. Hopefully, they will flatline before they go below 200k per volume, at least...


Zensuki said:


> Most recent rating we got was 1.2. An all time low for the Naruto franchise.



Wrong, that's not the most recent rating.
Pretty sure Shippuden has had lower ratings than that. Like, sub 1.0, though I could be wrong.



pat pat said:


> just like I preferred to keep my guesses and not spout everywhere that it is 100% sure we'll get the amnesia cliché scenario, I'll do the same here. and wait to see


It was just a guess, based on a couple of things I thought about. Kappa

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## pat pat (Jun 15, 2018)

Boruto said:


> I don't see the sales increasing by a significant amount anytime soon. Hopefully, they will flatline before they go below 200k per volume, at least...
> 
> 
> Wrong, that's not the most recent rating.
> ...


don't worry you weren't the only one spouting that 
so don't take it personally

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 15, 2018)

123fire said:


> that zensuki guy just can't deal with the fact boruto is doing good. -_-


It's.. Not. The sales are falling. How could you not see that?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 15, 2018)

The TV ratings are similar to Shippuden's: little over half of Pokémon's viewership. Wouldn't judge a series' success based on TV ratings because those depend mostly on timeslot. Ratings don't tell us how many people liked a particular episode either. But we've done this dance plenty of times already so I digress.

The manga sales decline is something they, the people in charge, should be naturally worried about which could in turn lead to faster pacing and skipping less important content. I can see sales stagnating at 150-200k (first month upon release) which is still serviceable even for a WSJ title and other long-running manga. _Noragami_ sells less and is currently at chapter 75 (monthly) after a 1+ year hiatus. Boruto manga will continue for another handful of years but it won't be Naruto 2.0 obviously.

As a whole Boruto is still profitable because of all the merchandise and stuff, and being the successor to one of the most successful manga ever. 

Depends on how long they're going to continue the anime too.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Platypus (Jun 15, 2018)

tl;dr everything hinges on the success of the Ikemoto!Sarada daki that is going to be out in a few weeks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 15, 2018)

Platypus said:


> tl;dr everything hinges on the success of the Ikemoto!Sarada daiki that is going to be out in a few weeks.


Sarada daiki? What's that?


----------



## Derael (Jun 15, 2018)

Platypus said:


> tl;dr everything hinges on the success of the Ikemoto!Sarada daiki that is going to be out in a few weeks.


huh?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 15, 2018)

*daki


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 15, 2018)

Platypus said:


> *daki


Means? There's something sarada related in a few week? What?
Or is it some joke? Lol

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Derael (Jun 15, 2018)

Platypus said:


> *daki


As in dakimakura? Gross...
Tell me it's not official...
edit: @Platypus Don't just give Optimistic ratings. Give us an explaination

Reactions: Optimistic 5


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 15, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Derael (Jun 15, 2018)

Well sarcasm wasn't conveyed well imo.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 15, 2018)

Derael said:


> Well sarcasm wasn't conveyed well imo.



You read Ikemoto Salad daki and thought he was being serious?


----------



## Derael (Jun 15, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> You read Ikemoto Salad daki and thought he was being serious?


Japan makes official loli body pillows, anything can happen. They allowed the outfit in the first place so...

Beside, it was randomly said right after a rather focussed discussion (no shit posting). I fought "you can't make this stuff up".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2018)

I mean, there are already Naruto daki I could post, but that would result in me being banned.
It's not anything new.


----------



## Derael (Jun 15, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> I mean, there are already Naruto daki I could post, but that would result in me being banned.
> It's not anything new.


Just like there's already some for next gen kids, but the thing is, they're not made/sold by the owners of NARUTO/BORUTO exploitation rights. So not official.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 15, 2018)

Platypus said:


> tl;dr everything hinges on the success of the Ikemoto!Sarada daki that is going to be out in a few weeks.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2018)

Derael said:


> Just like there's already some for next gen kids, but the thing is, they're not made/sold by the owners fo NARUTO/BORUTO exploitation rights. So not official.



That is true.


----------



## NOPE555 (Jun 15, 2018)

@Arles Celes 
Himawari body pillow when?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 16, 2018)

NOPE555 said:


> @Arles Celes
> Himawari body pillow when?



I think you lust after Himawari more than I ever could.

I give you two my blessings.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike3DS (Jun 16, 2018)

A similar graph / sales report, but already about the anime exists?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 16, 2018)

Mike3DS said:


> A similar graph / sales report, but already about the anime exists?


I made one for Shippuden dvd sales but stopped updating it. Boruto has only released 2 or 3 dvd sets so far and its sales aren't much lower than end of Shippuden sales (around 700 copies before it drops out of the ranking iirc)

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------

